# أيهما دين السلام والأمان ..... سؤال يساله مسلم والرد عليه



## apostle.paul (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*بعد ان هجرت الردود وما خلافه من اعمال المراهقة وجدت تدليس فاق فى حدوده كل التدليس الذى رايته فى حياتى من شخص مسلم كتب الاتى 

**



قال عليه السلام (( أفشوا السلام بينكم )) وقـال
  حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ إِذَا لَقِيتَهُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ
 لوقا 10 : 4 (( لاَ تُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ ))
 أيهما دين السلام والأمان يرحمنا ويرحمكم الله ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *‫*


*

**بالرغم من انه كتب كليمات تعد على صوابع اليدين الا انه نبع منه كمية تدليس وكذب لم اراها فى حياتى

وقبل ان اتوسع فى ردى واعلمه كيف ان ديانته هى اساس الدم والارهاب فى العالم اليوم وامس وغدا 

عزيزى المسلم بالطبع ديانتك العربية التى نبيها يؤمن بيه هؤلاء الرعاع 







ليست ديانة سلام ولا امان بل اقذر كلمات الارض لا تقدر على وصف  " دمويتها وفاشتيها " 
والصور تطول والكل يعرفها جيدا ولا احتاج ان اعرضها


خلينى الاول اعلق تعليق بسيط على ما اورده هذا الشخص


هذا الشخص الذى اوصفه بانه اكبر مدلس رايته فى حياتى كتب نصين 

اولهما


 لا تَدخُلونَ الجنَّةَ حتَّى تُؤمِنوا . ولا تؤمِنوا حتَّى تَحابُّوا . أوَلا أدلُّكُم علَى شيءٍ إذا فعلتُموهُ تحابَبتُم ؟ أفشُوا السَّلامَ بينَكُم      * *


وثانيهما


*
*( حقُّ المسلمِ على المسلمِ  سِتٌّ ) قالوا: ما هنَّ يا رسولَ اللهِ ؟ قال: ( إذا لقيه سلَّم عليه وإذا  دعاه أجابه وإذا استنصَح نصَحه وإذا عطَس فحمِد اللهَ يُشمِّتُه وإذا مرِض  عاده وإذا مات صحِبه )* *


وبعيدا عن جهل هذا الشخص فى ان هذة الرواية التى صححها ابن حبان التى تخالف رواية البخارى ومسلم الذى كان لم يوجد فيها " سلم عليه "

* * حَقُّ المسلمِ على المسلمِ خمسٌ : ردُّ السلامِ، وعيادةُ المريضِ، واتباعُ الجنائزِ، وإجابةُ الدعوةِ، وتَشميتُ العاطسِ .* *الراوي:          أبو هريرة      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1240
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]* 
*

لكن مش هندخل فى جدلات عقيمة 

النص الاول بيقول مش هتروحوا الجنة غير لما تؤمنوا " يعنى الكلام للمسلمين 
"
ومش هتؤمنوا غير لما تحبوا بعض " برضة الكلام للمسلمين "

وتحبوا بعض يعنى متتخانقوش وتنشروا السلام " برضة الكلام للمسلمين اللى هيؤمنوا "

طيب و 3/4 العالم اللى هما مش مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟

ولا انت قصدك دينك دين سلام بينكوا وبين بعض واللى يدخل بينكوا تقلبوا داعش ؟؟؟؟

طيب والنص التانى بيقول " حق المسلم على المسلم "

طيب وغير المسلم اللى هو الاغلبية العظمى من البشرية ؟؟؟

تعالى نشوف بقة ديانة السلام والمحبة والامان بتقول تعامل غير المسلم ازاى 

* * لا تبدَؤوا اليهودَ ولا النصارى بالسلامِ . فإذا لقِيتُم أحدَهم في طريقٍ فاضطَرُّوه إلى أضيَقِهِ**     الراوي:          أبو هريرة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2167
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح* 
*

ايه دا السلام والامان طار لا تسلم عليه ولو لاقيته فى طريق زنق عليه 

والنبى انا هموت من السلام والحب 

طيب والمفسرين الكيوت بتوع الاخ ان دينا يامرنا بالسلام اخدوا مقولة " الرسول " _ سامحنى يارب على الكدب دا _  وفسروها ازاى 

لجنة الفتوى الدايمة قالت ايه لو يهودى ولا نصرانى شايفه جاى اوعى تفسحله الطريق دا كافر لازم يتذل وتطلع عينه بس وانت بتزنق عليه بلاش توقعه فى حفرة ولا تخطبه فى حيطة 

وقد بين النووي رحمه الله: أن معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في الطريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه» (*)  فقال: قال أصحابنا: لا يترك للذمي صدر الطريق، بل يضطر إلى أضيقه إذا كان  المسلمون يطرقون، فإن خلت الطريق من الزحمة فلا حرج، قالوا: وليكن التضييق  بحيث لا يقع في وهدة ولا يصدمه جدار ونحوه. انتهى.


انا عيناى تدمعان من هذا السلام 

ياعم سيبك من دا كله , مش قضيتنا تسلم ولا متسملش تضيق الطريق ولا تفسحه كل دى امور شكلية خلينا نشوف فرط السلام فى معاملة الكفار 

* معلومة الكافر حسب التعريف الفقهى نوعين الكفر الاكبر هو اللى لم يؤمن برسول الاسلام وربه وفى كفر اصغر اللى مسلم بس لسه مبيعملش اللى مطلوب منه اللى هو بالمناسبة 95 فى المية من المسلمين برضة كفار بس بيدعولهم بالهداية يعنى تقريبا بنتكلم على الاغلبية العظمممممى من العالم كفار 

طريقة التعامل معاهم حسب ديانة " السلام والامان " _ سامحنى يارب على النصب العلنى دا _ هو نفس ما تفعله اكبر حركة فاشية فى تاريخ البشرية " داعش "

طيب روح اسال اى مسلم ايه هو جهاد الطلب 

جهاد الطلب يخرج بعض من الرعاع _ امثال داعش " ليغزوا ارض ليست لهم ليعلوا كلمة الله فيها " غصب عنهم "

ليه ؟؟؟ اصل وصلهم الدعوة برسول الاسلام وربه بس مش عايزين يؤمنوا فنروح نغزوهم ونخليهم يؤمنوا بالعافية ولو مش عايزين نقاتلهم او يدفعوا الجزية " اتاوة " ونسبهم بس برضة بشروطنا حسب عهدة هم اللى يضعوها 

ودا طبعا من فرط ديانة " السلام والامان "

وطبعا دا من منطلق القران ان القتال واجب على كل مسلم ضد " من لا يؤمن بالله وباليوم الاخر ولا يحرم ما حرم الله ورسوله "

الامام الشافعى بيقول

 سمعت الربيع بن سليمان يحكي عن  الشافعي قال قال الله تبارك وتعالى كتب عليكم القتال مع ما أوجب من القتال  في غير آية قال فكان فرض الجهاد محتملا لأن يكون كفرض الصلاة وغيرها عاما  ومحتملا لأن يكون على غير العموم فدل كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه و  سلم على أن فرض الجهاد إنما هو على أن يقوم به من فيه كفاية للقيام به حتى  يجتمع أمران أحدهما أن يكون بإزاء العدو والخوف على المسلمين من يمنعه  والآخر أن يجاهد من المسلمين من في جهاده كفاية حتى يسلم أهل الأوثان أو  يعطي أهل الكتاب الجزية 


وشيخ الاسلام الارهابى ابن تيمية قال

فكل من بلغته دعوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى دين الله الذي بعثه به  فلم يستجب له فإنه يجب قتاله حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين

ونقرا تانى


وقد ذكر العلماء رحمهم الله حكم الجهاد، فذكروا أن الجهاد نوعان:
1- جهاد الطلب والابتداء
وهو تطلب الكفار في عقر دارهم ودعوتهم إلى الإسلام وقتالهم إذا لم يقبلوا الخضوع لحكم الإسلام.
وهذا  النوع فرض كفاية على المسلمين، قال الله تعالى: (وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا  تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ) الأنفال /39.

فكل هذه النصوص - وغيرها كثير في الكتاب والسنة - تفرض على المسلمين جهاد  الكفار ابتداءً. وقد أجمع العلماء على أن جهاد الكفار، وتطلبهم في عقر  دارهم، ودعوتهم إلى الإسلام، وجهادهم إذا لم يقبلوه أو يقبلوا الجزية،  فريضة محكمة غير منسوخة.


اقرا 


وطبعا دا من فرط السلام والامان اللى فى ديانة العرب ديانة داااااااااعش اللى هيفضل طول عمرنا نذلكوا بيها وتحطوا راسكوا فى الطين انكوا مؤمنين بنفس النبى والاله اللى بيؤمن بيه داعش 

وبعد هذا العرض الوجيز جدا عن جرايم هذة الفكر الفاشى البدوى اللى سماه هذا الشخص " دين السلام والامان " قارنه بكلام سيد الخليقة وربها يسوع المسيح قدوس الله

وَلاَ تُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ

وبكدا يبقى يسوع بيدعو للحرب والانقسام

طبعا لاننا مش مغفلين وعارفين كلمات ربنا يسوع احنا عارفين هو بيقول ايه كويس نقرا كويس

3 اِذْهَبُوا! هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ مِثْلَ حُمْلاَنٍ بَيْنَ ذِئَابٍ.
4 لاَ تَحْمِلُوا كِيسًا وَلاَ مِزْوَدًا وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةً، وَلاَ تُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ.
5 وَأَيُّ بَيْتٍ دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَقُولُوا أَوَّلاً: سَلاَمٌ لِهذَا الْبَيْتِ.
6 فَإِنْ كَانَ هُنَاكَ ابْنُ السَّلاَمِ يَحُلُّ سَلاَمُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ، وَإِّلاَّ فَيَرْجعُ إِلَيْكُمْ.

الكلام دا فى اطار ارسالهم كمبشرين عن ملكوت الله للخليقة 

لا تسلموا على احدا فى الطريق بمعنى لا تنشغل باى شخص اخر لان ليك هدف تانى خالص هو استعلان الكرازة بملكوت الله فى الخليقة مش تروح تجاهد جهاد طلب يا مسلم

وبعدها بعدد واحد قال لما توصل للمكان اللى انت هتكرز فيه قول سلااااااااااااااااام لاهل هذا البيت " اللى هما مش مؤمنين " مش لا تبدؤهم بالسلام يا مسلم ولو قبلوا السلام يحل عليهم السلام ولو مقبلوش السلام كانه لم يكن " يرجع سلامكم اليكم " مش تضطروه لاضيق الطريق يا مسلم 

بيقول Reiling  و  Swellengrebel
لان هذا يمكن ان ياخذ وقت طويل وياخذهم عن مهامتهم الاساسية 
kai mēdena kata tēn hodon aspasēsthe ‘and do not greet any one on the road’, because this would take too much time and would take them off their main duties* *Reiling, J., & Swellengrebel, J. L. (1993], c1971). A handbook on the Gospel of Luke. Originally published: A translator's handbook on the Gospel of Luke, 1971. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (403). New York: United Bible Societies.*


*

ودى لغة ارسالية شخص لعمل عمل محدد فى الكتاب المقدس فمثلا فى ملوك الثانى نقرا
فقال لجيحزي اشدد حقويك و خذ عكازي بيدك و انطلق و اذا صادفت                  احد فلا تباركه و ان باركك احد فلا تجبه و ضع عكازي على وجه الصبي                 

لان جيحزى رايح لهدف محدد فكان الامر ليه ان لا ينشغل باى شئ اخر غير تحقيق هدفه ودا كان كلام يسوع انت رايح تكرز ببشارة الملكوت فلا تنشغل باى شخص فى الطريق 

يقول مارشال 
السبب يقع فى الحاجة لعجلة مهمة الارسالية ويوجد خلفية فى العهد القديم لنفس الامر لجيحزى بواسطة اليشع
The reason lies in the need for urgency on the task of mission; there is an OT background in the similar command to Gehazi by Elisha* *Marshall, I. H. (1978). The Gospel of Luke : A commentary on the Greek text. Includes indexes. The New international Greek testament commentary (418). Exeter [Eng.: Paternoster Press.*


*

تعالى نشوف يسوع رب الخليقة وسيدها علمنا ايه

**طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ**
سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ


**قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ


الخلاصة / 
**
لم يامر رسله بحمل سلاح ولا ان ياخذوا غنائم ولا يسبوا الاطفال والنساء ولا يذهبوا لمدن ليست لهم ليفرضوا عليهم الايمان بابن الله عنوة وغصبا 

وحتى فى احلك لحظات حياته حينما ذهب ارباب الشر ليقتادوه للموت يقول الكتاب " كشاه تساق للذبح " فذهب ولم يعترض وحتى فى موته كان سلاما ولم يامر احباؤه ان يجاهدوا حتى " جهاد دفع " فياتى على اخر الزمان ارباب اكثر الديانات فاشية ودموية الذين لم يكتفوا بصد العدوان بل امرهم كبيرهم بان يشنوا الغارات والغزوات على الابرياء ليقتادوهم للايمان بيه وبربه طبقا لوصيته " تاتون بهم فى السلاسل " ويقولون نعم محمدنا امرنا بالسلام ويسوع لم يامر به

فكفا كذب يا اولاد الكذب وابو كل كذاب كفا كذب العالم كله عرف افكاركوا و ايدولوجيتكوا الاستعمارية 

تتبعون من دمر البشرية وشرد الاطفال ويتمهم بحجة انهم سيعلون كلمة " الههم " 

وبالرغم من هذا لم يفقدوا سلامهم ويصلون من اجلكم 

لكن ياتى يوم يتعجب له البشر يدعى فيه مسببى دمار البشرية اننا ديانة سلام 

كفا كذب وترويج اساطير ونحن نعيش فى الواقع والاحداث التى تصرخ فى وجوهكم 

انتم الارهاب وكبيركم هو المتسبب فى كل ما يعانيه البشر

اقواله سببت فى قتل الالاف بل والملايين 

تقاتلون انفسكم وتقتلون من يسمون " مسلمين " وتقاتلون كل العالم بحجة انهم " كفرة ومذنبين " وياتى طفل معاق ذهنيا ليكتب على الكيبورد ايوة دينا دين سلام ويسوع لم يامر بالسلام لان رسولهم امرهم بانهم يكونوا " حلوين مع بعض " ونسى ان الاخر هو الاغلبية العظمى من البشرية ولم يقدم كيفية التعامل مع هؤلاء البشر واكتفى بان يعمم معاملة المسلمين مع بعض لاقرار ان دينه دين سلام 


كفا كذب يا عزيزى كفا .... فنحن لكم بالمرصاد  

*​


----------



## peace_86 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*الإسلام دين سلام؟؟؟

ماينفعش!!! حتى نحوياً لا تركب..

هذا ليس دين.. إنما سياسة شيطانية فقط أسسها واحد كان عايش في الجزيرة قبل 1436.. كان زعلان من عيال عمه فأسس جيش وعمل حرب..

طيب هذه كانت مشاكلهم العائلية.. بس اليوم ماذنبنا إن نتعامل مع داعش؟؟

*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> 
> بس اليوم ماذنبنا إن نتعامل مع داعش؟؟
> 
> *



لأن داعش تمثل الاسلام بشكل حقيقي

اضرب لك مثلا بسيطا ...

كل المسلمين خرجوا بمظاهرات في اغلب البلدان العربية والاسلامية لمجرد ان هناك اعلامي دانيماركي رسم كاريكاتير على نبيهم

لكننا لم نرى ولا مظاهرة واحدة ضد داعش -
ماذا يعني هذا ؟؟؟!!!

سأترك لحضرتك ما فعله داعش في العراق 

وشكرا لك ولكاتب الموضوع الاستاذ 

apostle.paul


----------



## apostle.paul (23 ديسمبر 2014)

> *الإسلام دين سلام؟؟؟
> 
> ماينفعش!!! حتى نحوياً لا تركب..*


*دا لا نحويا ولا تاريخيا ولا من انى اتجاه 

لسه عايشين فى ديننا الحنيف امرنا بالسلام مفكرين نفسهم قاعدين فى مؤتمر الوحدة الوطنية *



> لأن داعش تمثل الاسلام بشكل حقيقي


*هو الفرق بس الاعلام لو كان فى اعلام ايام محمد  كنت تقريبا هتصحى الصبح تسمع نفس الاخبار بدون اختلاف *


----------



## من القاهرة (17 يناير 2015)

*طبعا كالمعتاد سيتم حذف الرد ولكنى افعل ما يمليه على واجبى تجاه دينى 

فلا حاجة للاسلام للدفاع عنه فهو دين الله تعهد باظهاره على الدين كله 

وانما الرد لاظهار الحق 

انا ممكن اعلق باية واحدة فقط وتفسيرها 

وسنرى انها بالنسبة الى ما ورد فى القران الكريم فان القران يعتبر وديعا مسالما وهى الحقيقة  

فإن أجابتك إلى الصلح وفتحت لك، فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك.

وإن لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حربًا فحاصرها.

وإذا دفعها الرب إلهك إلى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف.

وأمَّا النساء والأطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة

أعدائك التي أعطاك الرب إلهك.

هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدًا التي ليست من مدن هؤلاء الأمم هنا" [10-15].

طيب التفسير ايه عشان ما نختلفش ولا نضحك على بعض  ؟؟؟؟؟


اختلف المفسِّرون في شرح هذه العبارة، فالبعض يرى أنَّها تنطبق على البلاد المجاورة لأرض الموعد، ولا تنطبق على الأمم السبع التي في كنعان. وعلَّة هذا أن بقاء أيَّة بقيَّة من الأمم السبع وسط الشعب يكون عثرة لهم، ويجذبونهم إلى عبادة الآلهة الوثنيَّة وممارسة الرجاسات. ويرى آخرون أنها تنطبق على هذه الأمم أيضًا حيث تكون شروط الصلح هي:

1. جحد العبادة الوثنيَّة والدخول إلى عبادة الله الحي.

2. الخضوع لليهود.

3. دفع جزية سنويَّة.

من لا يقبل هذه الشروط لا يبقون في مدينتهم كائنًا حيًا متى كانت من الأمم السبع، أمَّا إذا كانت من المدن المجاورة فيقتل الرجال ويستبقى النساء والأطفال مع الحيوانات وكل غنائمها. أمَّا سبب التمييز فهو ألا يترك أي أثر في وسط الشعب للعبادة الوثنيَّة.

سبحان الله  ؟؟؟؟

دفع جزية سنوية  



نص اخر  :

"وأمَّا مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيبًا فلا تستبقِ منها نسمة ما.

بل تحرمها تحريمًا: الحثِّيِّين والأموريِّين والكنعانيِّين والفرِّزيِّين والحويِّين واليبوسيِّين كما

أمرك الرب إلهك.

لكي لا يعلِّموكم أن تعملوا حسب جميع أرجاسهم التي عملوا لآلهتهم، فتخطئوا إلى الرب إلهكم [16-18].

الشرح  :

بالنسبة للأمم التي تقيم في أرض الموعد يلزم مقاتلتهم حتى لا يسحبوا قلب الشعب إلى الارتداد والعبادات الوثنيَّة وممارسة الرجاسات [16-18]. كانت الأمم التي تمتَّع الشعب القديم بأرضها ترمز إلى الخطيَّة، فكان إبادتهم يشير إلى تحطيم كل شر. من الجانب التاريخي كانت هذه الشعوب عنيفة للغاية تقدِّم الأطفال محرقة للآلهة وتتقدَّم النساء والفتيات للزنا لحساب الآلهة الوثنيَّة مع رجاسات أخري بشعة، لذا كانت تمثِّل خطرًا على انحراف شعب الله (20: 18). لا يستخدم مع الأمم أيَّة رحمة، لأن الفساد قد تفشَّى ودمَّر سكَّانها أبديَّتهم بأنفسهم، وصار الأمر خطيرًا حتى بالنسبة لشعب إسرائيل متى احتلُّوها إن بقيت أيَّة آثار لعبادتهم.

بالنسبة الى ما اتيت انت به حول الاسلام مردود عليه بكل سهولة .

بس هعلق على موضوع داعش 

واضح ان المسيحية دين السلام والدليل على كده  :

ما حدث فى الحروب الصليبية على بلاد المسلمين وما حدث فى فتح اورشليم من قضاء تام على كل مسلم فى المدينة بصورة لم يشهدها التاريخ .

كمان محاكم التفتيش فى اسبانيا وفظائعها واهوالها التى اجبرت المسلمين على التنصر خوفا من التعذيب الجهنمى .

كمان حرب الصرب على البوسنة والهرسك وحرب كوسوفا .

والامثلة كثيرة جدا 

واخرها ما حدث فى افريقيا الوسطى

http://www.aljazeera.net/news/international/2014/2/8/مسلمو-أفريقيا-الوسطى-يفرون-هربا-من-القتل


تتكلم على داعش انها اكبر فاشية فى التاريخ  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حينما تتكلم عن التاريخ فيجب ان تكون دارسا للتاريخ حتى تعطى حكما  .

اذا تريد التكلم عن الفاشية فخذ عندك محاكم التفتيش كمثال والتى كانت مدعومة باوامر الكنيسة المحبة للسلام  :

http://engabunaser.blogspot.com/2013/02/blog-post_8439.html

*


----------



## peace_86 (17 يناير 2015)

*أهلا وسهلا أخي من القاهرة وبكل أعضاء المسلمين من القاهرة ومن غير القاهرة..

لن يتم حذف الرد طالما إنها ملتزمة بحدود الموضوع..

أود منك قراءة ردودي.. وأن توسع أكثر مدارك عقلك وتتقبل أراء الآخرين لترى وتقيس وتحلل حتى تحصل على نتيحة شاملة من كل النواحي.. ولا تكتفي بالردود الإسلامية التي حفظناها منذ الصغر لما كنا نونو في المدارس..*



> طبعا كالمعتاد سيتم حذف الرد ولكنى افعل ما يمليه على واجبى تجاه دينى
> 
> فلا حاجة للاسلام للدفاع عنه فهو دين الله تعهد باظهاره على الدين كله
> 
> وانما الرد لاظهار الحق



*ياريت لو أن المسلمين يفكرون مثلك ويرون بأنه لا حاجة للدفاع عن الإسلام.
لكن منذ 1436 سنة وإلى اليوم والمسلمون يدافعون عن دينهم وبشتى الأشكال.
وأخرها حينما فجر المسلمون الملتقى الثقافي الفرنسي في غزة رداً على المجلة الإلحادية.. وهذا حصل اليوم صباحاً..*




> انا ممكن اعلق باية واحدة فقط وتفسيرها
> 
> وسنرى انها بالنسبة الى ما ورد فى القران الكريم فان القران يعتبر وديعا مسالما وهى الحقيقة
> 
> ...



*أنا Peace .. المسيحي .. شخصياً .. أقول لك نعم العهد القديم كان فيه عنف.. لا وعنف كبير كمان..
ما رأيك؟
لكن نجي عند التفسيرات 
وعند قراءة المسيحي لهذا العنف الموجود في العهد القديم وقارنها مع قراءة المسلم للعنف بالقرآن.
فشعوب مكة أدرى بشعابها..

هل يوجد مسيحي واااااااااحد .. وااااااااحد .. قرأ هذه الآية التي اقتبستها فحمل سلاحه وقتل به المسلمين أو غير المسلمين؟

طيب سيبنا من المسيحيين الغلابة.. وقولي هل يوجد يهودي واحد وااااااااااااحد.. فعل ذات الشيء؟

نعم يوجد مسيحيون ويهود إرهابيين بل وقادوا حروب وحروب.. وهذا الشر ينبع من ضميرهم الشخصي وليس من خلال قراءتهم للكتاب المقدس.. 

لكن هل يوجد واحد فيهم حمل سلاحه أو قاد حرب من خلال قراءته للعهد القديم؟
الإجابة: لا ..

لماذا؟ لأن العنف في العهد القديم ليس وصية إلهية وليست دعوة للقتال تحت أي ظرف.
هكذا يفهم المسيحيون واليهود قراءة العهد القديم..


كل آيات العنف المذكورة في القديم تندرج تحت أمرين لا ثالث لهما:
1- إما أن الآيات تكون مجرد حوادث مسجلة سجلها الأنبياء.
2- أو إنها نبوءة تتنبأ بما يحصل في المستقبل.

لكن أبداً لا ولن ولم تكن أوامر ووصايا إلهية مستمرة إلى اليوم.
كلنا نعرف ذلك.. ومن يقرأ العهد القديم بشكل متسلسل وموضوعي يعرف ذلك جيداً.

لكن مع الاسف يوجد الكثبر من المسلمين الذين يلفون ويدورون وهم يعرفون الحقيقة إنما مجرد مراوغة منهم وذلك لتبرير العنف الموجود في القرآن..

نحن لا نتكلم فقط عن العنف في القرآن.. بل نلوم القرآن ونقول عنه إنه رسالته هي رسالة عنف.

آيات العهد القديم لو حسبناها عددياً لرأينا العنف أكثر من القرآن.. لكن هي ليست رسالة وليست وصية..

هل فهمتهم المقصد؟؟*




> طيب التفسير ايه عشان ما نختلفش ولا نضحك على بعض ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اختلف المفسِّرون في شرح هذه العبارة، فالبعض يرى أنَّها تنطبق على البلاد المجاورة لأرض الموعد، ولا تنطبق على الأمم السبع التي في كنعان. وعلَّة هذا أن بقاء أيَّة بقيَّة من الأمم السبع وسط الشعب يكون عثرة لهم، ويجذبونهم إلى عبادة الآلهة الوثنيَّة وممارسة الرجاسات. ويرى آخرون أنها تنطبق على هذه الأمم أيضًا حيث تكون شروط الصلح هي:
> ...



*سبحان الله أنتم!!!..

نكرر القول بأن آيات العنف في العهد القديم ليست وصية أبداً..

يوجد الكثير من القساوسة الذين يحملون فكراً قاسياً ومتشدداً وبالذات في بعض كنائس أمريكا.
إقرأ كل كتبهم ومقالاتهم وترجماتهم.. هل يوجد واحد فيهم يبرر التشدد من خلال العهد القديم؟
لا ..

مرة أخرى.. 
العنف الذي تقرأ في العهد القديم ليس مبرراً لأعمال العنف الذي مارسها المسلمون من خلال قراءتهم للقرآن منذ1400 سنة..*




> بالنسبة الى ما اتيت انت به حول الاسلام مردود عليه بكل سهولة .
> 
> بس هعلق على موضوع داعش
> 
> ...



*بالعكس نحن لدينا ردود سهلة.. لكن مع الأسف دائماً ما يتم خطف الصوت المسيحي في الشرق وجعله ذمي يعيش في وسطكم ولا تريدون سماع مايقوله لكم .

فإن قال الحقيقة اتهمتوا بالخيانة الوطنية وقتلتموه وإن سايركم وقال لكم ماتريدونه حطيته في جيبكم وسبتوه في البلد كمنظر يحمل صورة العيش المشترك التي لاطالما كان مغلوب على أمره

المهم نرجع للرد ..

الحملات الصليبية لها أكثر من مليون ألف وخمسمية رد ..

1- الحملات الصليبية لم تتم تحت دافع إنجيلي وليست مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس أبداً.

2- الحملات الصليبية سميت صليبية من قبلكم لتغليفها بطابع مسيحي شرير.. إنما إسمها بالحقيقة هي حروب الإفرنجة.

3- الحملات الصليبية هي مثل أي حرب وقعت بين أي طرفين.

4- الحملات الصليبية لا تعبر عن الإنجيل بل وهي ضد المبادئ المسيحية. لكن نحن المسيحيون نقرأ تلك الحملات من الناحية التاريخية.. أما أنتم فتقرأونها من الناحية العقائدية.

5- حيثيات الحملات الصليبية تأتي حينما كان يضايق المسلمون الحجاج المسيحيين حين زيارتهم لبيت المقدس والاراضي المقدسة ودفع جمارك هائلة لهم.. وهذه عادة إسلامية بدأها محمد لخضع المسيحي للمسلم.

6- جاء بطرس النساك وأراد زيارة الأراضي المقدسة وياهول ما رأى حينما شاهد كيف أن الأراضي المسيحية تنهب وتسلب من قبل جماعة إسمهم مسلمون..
(لأسهل عليك تخيل الوضع.. تخيل فقط لو أن مكة كانت تحت يد الأمريكان وأنهم يضيقون على المسلمين)

7- جاء الأوربيون بجيوشهم وحاربوا القادة المسلمون.. وكانت عدد الحملات الصليبية هي 9 .. وفي كل مرة تتوزع النتائج بين الطرفين..

8- بعض القادة الأوربيين أعطى مزايا للمسيحي الأوربي بأن يعيش أفضل من المسيحي الشرقي. لذلك وقف بعض مسيحيي الشرق مع القادة المسلمين.

9- نحن نتكلم عن قرون مضت حصلت مابين 1000 سنة و800 سنة من الآن. وقتها كان نسبة المسيحيين حوالي 50% يعني حينما كانوا إلى حد ما لهم سلطة أفضل نسبياً مما لهم الآن ... وكان لهم مدن كاملة مسيحية اختفت اليوم تماماً وتأسلمت..

10- الحملات الصليبية وإن كانت قاسية فهي لا تقارن بما حصل من الحروب الإسلامية وهي طويلة طويلة طويلة طويلة لا يمكن حصرها.. 
قولي أنت كم عدد الحروب التي قادها المسلمون ضد المسيحيين؟؟؟ كم؟؟؟ عد واغلط..

11- اليوم ومنذ قرنان.. لايوجد أي نتيجة إيجابية لتلك الحملات الصليبية لصالح المسيحيين.
فالمسيحيين إما هجروا من أراضيهم. أو إنهم خضعوا للقيادة الإسلامية ولا يوجد أي سيادة مسيحية حالياً من باكستان إلى المغرب.. 

كلها واقعة تحت يد المسلمون ماعدا "شقفة دولة" مساحتها 10 آلاف كيلومتر مربع إسمها لبنان.. 

وحتى هذه تم خطف ثلثي من رئاستها وضمها للمسلمين وذلك بالقوة والتعدي والحيلة..

فلماذا إذن تذكرنا بالحملات الصليبية التي لا نرى نتيجة حقيقية لصالحنا اليوم؟؟

الموضوع خلص وانتهى وانتم أحتليتم كل الأراضي.. 

ماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك؟ تجننونا..*




> كمان محاكم التفتيش فى اسبانيا وفظائعها واهوالها التى اجبرت المسلمين على التنصر خوفا من التعذيب الجهنمى .



*محاكم التفتيش أخذت أكثر من حجمها ..
نعم كانت إرهابية وقل عنها ما تشاء.. لكن هذه قديماً قديماً..

وقد كانت تلك المحاكم تلاحق حتى المسيحيين أنفسهم.. مالنا ولكم بالمحاكم التفتيش؟؟
نحن نتحدث اليوم.. عن آخر قرن .. عن آخر نصف قرن.. بل قل ربع قرن..
المسيحي فيييييييين والتعذيب الجهنمي فييييييييين..


أنا أعطيك رأيي وكل مسيحي سيقول لي نفس الشي..
كل ماحصل في محاكم التفتيش هو هرطقة وخطأ وضد المبادئ المسيحية وخطيئة وذنب كبير يحاسب عليه كل من مارس هذا الشيء من أول قسيس لآخر صباب شاي..
كلهم مدانون..

لكن أنتم.. هل عندكم نفس تلك الجرأة بأن تدينوا أعمال جدودكم المسلمين؟

إذا كنت شاطر في التاريخ لهذه الدرجة فلماذا لا تقرأ التاريخ الذي عانى منه المسيحيون من الدول الإسلامية؟

اذهب إلى تركيا وستجد أنها يوجد مغاور وكهوف كان يعيشون بها المسيحيون تحت الأرض!! تحت الأرض!
كان لهم مكتبات سرية.. لماذا المسيحي يجعل من المكتبة سرية؟؟

حوصر المسيحيون وعاشوا في الجبال والكهوف... 

قولي ماذا رأى المسيحيون حتى اختبئوا؟؟ ماهي الويلات التي رأوها جعلتهم يهربون من المسلمين قديماً؟

تقولي محاكم التفتيش.. إقرأ تاريخ بلدك وبلاد الشرق الأوسط وانظر ماذا فعل جدودك بغيرك..
حتى وقت قريب وعند الإستعمار كان المسلمون يشتكون عند الباب العالي ويقولون: وآخرتها المسيحي ابو عظمة زرقا يركب الحصان؟؟؟؟

كانوا زعلانين عشان المسيحي ركب حصان بعد ماكان طول عمره يركب حمار ..*




> كمان حرب الصرب على البوسنة والهرسك وحرب كوسوفا .



*ما أحلاكم وأنتم إنسانيون حينما تتذكرون البوسنيون والكوسوفييون..

لكن فجأة تفقدوا الذاكرة حينما يتم التحدث حول مسيحيي الشرق وبلاد الشرق وتاريخ الشرق..
يعني لسانكم ماشالله تبارك الله مثل البلبل حينما نتكلم عن دول أرووبية التي لا أنا ولا أنت نعرف عنها الكثير..

لكن حينما نتكلم عن بلدي وبلدك الذي نعيش فيه .. فجأة تصابون بفقدان الذاكرة..

نقول لكم إرهاب إسلامي تقولون بوسنة..
نقول لكم إضطهاد مسيحي الشرق تقولون كوسوفا..

طيب وبعدين؟ إلى متى؟؟
لماذا تتهربون؟*


----------



## من القاهرة (17 يناير 2015)

*الصديق بيس

انا تكلمت بنصوص وايات وشرحها من داخل المفسرين المسيحيين فكان ردك مجرد كلام وسرد تاريخى 

ثم دللت على صحة كلامى باحداث تاريخية لا ينكرها احد

الحملات الصليبية تمت بمباركة بابا الكنيسة فى اوروبا 
ومحاكم التفتيش كانت تتم بامر بابا الكنيسة فى اسبانيا 

انت تقول ان هذا قديم 

وماذا تقول فى البوسنة والهرسك وكوسوفا  ؟؟؟

هذه جديدة فلم تمر عليها 25 عاما   والاجدد منها التى لم تعلق عليها وتجاهلتها هى حوادث افريقيا الوسطى التى تم قتل كل مسلم فيها وما ذلك الا لاننا ابتعدنا عن الله فسلط علينا من لا يخاف الله فينا  .


اردت تذكرتك فقط بضعف دفاعك فى الاحداث التاريخية ولكن لنكن اكثر موضوعية حتى لا نشتت الموضوع ويكثر اللغط والكلام  

نعود الى النصوص والنصوص فقط حتى لا نشتت انتباه القارىء  :

النص الذى اتيتك به يا صديقى المحترم هو شرع لك ما لم تاتينى بعكس هذا فالمسيح عليه السلام قال :

(متى 5: 17«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.)

والمسيح عليه السلام تشريعاته نادرة ولذلك اغلب تشريعاتك من العهد القديم والكتاب المقدس عندك مقبول بعهديه القديم والحديث  .




			كل آيات العنف المذكورة في القديم تندرج تحت أمرين لا ثالث لهما:
1- إما أن الآيات تكون مجرد حوادث مسجلة سجلها الأنبياء.
2- أو إنها نبوءة تتنبأ بما يحصل في المستقبل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الواضح فى سياق الايات غير ذلك 

هذا تشريع للتعامل مع الامم السبعة ومع غيرهم من باقى الامم 

وحتى اريحك 

هل قال الله عز وجل لا تتبع العهد القديم  ؟؟؟؟

ثم تقول  :




			نقول لكم إرهاب إسلامي تقولون بوسنة..
نقول لكم إضطهاد مسيحي الشرق تقولون كوسوفا..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت اكبر مثال على عدم اضطهاد المسيحيين او ارهابهم  

انت وكل مسيحى على ارض مصر او فى اى بلد عربى دليل على سماحة الاسلام 

لو كان الاسلام دين ارهاب حقا لما بقى فى بلد مسلم اى مسيحى 

وليس كما فعلتم انتم فى اورشليم القدس وليس كما فعلتم انتم فى اسبانيا وليس كما تفعلون اليوم فى افريقيا الوسطى  

الامر واضح لكل صاحب عقل المسيحيين منشرون فى كل البلاد الاسلامية 

بل اننا هنا فى مصر نرى ممثلين مسيحيين 
رجال اعمال مسيحيين 
مغنيين مسيحيين 

بل انى اغنى اهل مصر واقوى عائلة حاليا فى مصر : مسيحية  

لا حاجة ان اقول لك  : ساويرس 

بس برضه ارجع واقول 

خلينا فى النصوص يا صديقى المحترم فلنتناقش فى النصوص 

عندك نص واضح وصريح فى كيفية التعامل مع الامم القريبة منك والتى لا تدين بدينك 

ولا تخشى فعندى نصوص اخرى فى العهد الجديد ولكن للننتهى من العهد القديم المحسوب عليك  الا اذا كنت تتبرا منها او ترى انها لا تلزمك فهذا موضوع اخر  .

*


----------



## peace_86 (17 يناير 2015)

*الأخ العزيز المحترم من القاهرة ..

شكراً على سرعة تجاوبك على الموضوع ..

أنا لم أذهب إلى التاريخ أو إلى سرد التاريخ بنفسي إنما هذا كان رداً على كلامك.
أنت أتيت بسيرة أورشليم والبوسنة وكوسوفا والحروب الصليبية وغيرهم فما كان مني إلى أن أرد على بعض ما أعرف ..

لو كان الكلام من بدايته عقائدياً لما شتت الموضوع بنفسي ودخلت في حوار تاريخي.. *



> الحملات الصليبية تمت بمباركة بابا الكنيسة فى اوروبا
> ومحاكم التفتيش كانت تتم بامر بابا الكنيسة فى اسبانيا



*نعم.. ومع الأسف الشديد ذلك صحيح
على مر القرون كانت هناك فترات سوداء في صفحات الكنيسة..
شئنا أم أبينا.. 
لكن تعاطينا مع الأحداث الحاصلة في تاريخ الكنيسة يختلف جذرياً مع تعاطيكم مع الأحداث الحاصلة في التاريخ الإسلامي..

نحن ندين الأخطاء وفي نفس الوقت لا نفتخر في أمجاد الأباطرة المسيحيون (ربما نشعر بشيء من الإيجابية نحو التاريخ المسيحي القديم لكن لا نفتخر) وذلك لأن إفتخارنا هو للمسيح وحده وليس للتاريخ الذي يغيره الإنسان.

لكن أنتم لا.. فأنتم تفتخورون بالخلافاء ووضعتموهم في مصاف الأنبياء جنباً إلى جنب.

الإختلاف جذري ومبين..*




> انت تقول ان هذا قديم



*ليس فقط الحدث القديم.. إنما نتائجه قديمة.
يعني.. أنت يمكن أن تبني مسجداً في قلب مدريد ولن يمسك أحد.
ويمكن أن تصلي وتعيش حياتك الإسلامية في كل مدن إسبانيا بلا استثناء..

هل لمحاكم التفتيش له أي أثر اليوم؟؟

كما قلت لك أن نتائج الحروب الصليبية هي قديمة ولم تعد في صالح المسيحي الحالي.
بل على العكس كلها في صالح المسلمين لا غيرهم..

لكن الفتوحات الإسلامية أو الغزوات.. نتيجتها مازالت فعالة ونشيطة إلى اليوم..
فلا يمكن إنتخاب مسيحي لأن يكون في منصب الرئاسة على الرغم من علمانية الدول وعولمتها إلا إنها نتيجة دخول المسلمين لمصر مثلاً قبل 1400 مازالت إلى اليوم موجودة.

لكن ماهي نتيجة الحملات الصليبية الموجودة حالية؟ لا يوجد..

لذلك أقول لك بأنها قديمة والنقاش حولها يكون مثل النقاش حول طوفان نوح.*




> وماذا تقول فى البوسنة والهرسك وكوسوفا ؟؟؟



*الدول اليوغسلافية هي تتمركز في صربيا الأرثوذكسية وكرواتية الكاثوليكية والبوسنة المسلمة.
هذه المكونات الثلاثة لها خلافات مع بعضها البعض منذ مئات السنين.

فالمشكلة ليست فقط مع مسلمين ومسيحيين كما يريد البعض تصوره. بل حتى مع الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك.

وشخصياً لا أعرف الكثير عن البوسنة والهرسك وكوسوفا إلا قليلاً وذلك لعدة أسباب:
1- نحن نعيش في الشرق وبالتالي من الممكن قراءة التاريخ الشرقي أسهل من التاريخ الأوروبي.
2- لا نسمع من إضطهاد الصرب لمسلمي البوسنة إلا من خلال شيوخ الإسلام.. وهؤلاء لم يصدقوا في حديثهم عن تاريخ مسيحيي الشرق فكيف يمكننا تصديق كلامهم حول التاريخ الآخر؟
3- لا توجد تغطية ميدانية حديثة تخبرنا بحيثيات الحدث آنذاك.. ولذلك من الغير المنطقي أن أردد كوسوفا وبوسنة وأنا لا أعرف شيء فقط لعمل توازن! هذا غير مقبول أصلاً..

أعتقد بأنك أنت شخصياً لا تعرف الكثير عن البوسنة والهرسك وكل ماتعرفه هي فيما سمعت..

أقول لك صراحة..
كل من يحمل سلاح ويقتل الآخر يدان!..
المسيحي قبل المسلم يدان.. 
فإن كان المسلم له آيات تحث بالقتل فرسالة المسيح هي السلام وبذلك على المسيحي أن يتواضع ويضع سيفه في غمده..*




> هذه جديدة فلم تمر عليها 25 عاما   والاجدد منها التى لم تعلق عليها وتجاهلتها هى حوادث افريقيا الوسطى التى تم قتل كل مسلم فيها وما ذلك الا لاننا ابتعدنا عن الله فسلط علينا من لا يخاف الله فينا .



*سبب عدم حديثي عن أفريقيا الوسطى هي كالتالي (أخذتها من الفيسبوك بتصرف وهو رأي يمثلني) :

1- في أماكن الصراعات المسلحة التي لم يغطيها الإعلام جيداً.. توجد طريقيتين للتحدث عنها فإما
ألطم في المآتم والزيطة في الزمبليطة وأقوم بتشيير أي بوستات عن الموضوع من غير إمكانية للتأكد من صحة محتواها لأن أصلا لا توجد تغطية ميدانية..
أو أني آخد شنطتي على ضهري وأحجز أول طيارة وأشاهد الأحداث ميدانياً .. 

2- فيه فرق بين مناقشة التفاصيل وبين تحليل السياق العام لأزمة ما والحديث عن ارتباطها بينا في المكان والزمان والعقول والنفوس .. يعني رغم بشاعة اللي بيحصل في أفريقيا الوسطى مثلاً إلا أن ارتباطنا بيه - عدا الرابطة الإنسانية والدينية - ضعيف جدا .. لعدة أسباب متعلقة بالعرق والجغرافيا واللغة .. لكن اللي حصل في فرنسا كان بتخطيط تنظيم القاعدة في الجزيرة العربية (الحجاز واليمن) ووثيق الصلة بالدواعش في العراق وسوريا والأردن وسيناء ووادي النيل في مصر والسودان وليبيا وشمال أفريقيا حتى مالي..

3- الأزمة اللي يكون أحد أطرافها مسلمون أو عرب أو مصريون فهي تهمنا .. سواء كان المسلم ضحية أم مجرم .. فبلاش نتظاهر بالعمى تنسى جرايم المتوحشين في نيجيريا اللي بيقتلوا المسلمين وبيفجروا المساجد وبيخطفوا البنات .. 

إنتهى الإقبتاس مع مع تغيير سياق الكلام وتعديل في بعض الألفاظ الغير ملائمة..*



> (متى 5: 17«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.)
> 
> والمسيح عليه السلام تشريعاته نادرة ولذلك اغلب تشريعاتك من العهد القديم والكتاب المقدس عندك مقبول بعهديه القديم والحديث .



*من يقرأ العهد القديم فقط (على فرض أننا نعيش عام 100 قبل الميلاد) وإن قرأنا آيات العنف في فلن نحمل سلاحنا ونقاتل غيرنا.. نحن نعرف كتبنا أكثر منك صدقني..
فحينما أقول لك بأنه لا أحد يحمل سلاحه فور قراءته للعهد القديم فأنا لا أبالغ لأن هذه هي الحقيقة.

لكن المسلم لا.. فآيات العنف المذكورة في القرآن هي وصية أساساً..
لذلك ترى أن الإرهابيين يأتون من كل بقاع الدنيا عرب وعجم..

هذا بالنسبة للعهد القديم.. أما العهد الجديد ففيه من الحث على السلام بشكل فوق المستوى الطبيعي.. 

وهو المتسوى الصعب الأقرب للمستحيل وهي أن يحب المسيحي عدوه..
في كل أسفار ورسائل العهد الجديد لا يوجد أي لمحة .. حرف.. همسة يتحدث بأي شكل من الأشكال عن الحروب والقتال وتشريعاتها..
لا يوجد أصلاً..

وحتى إعترافنا بالعهد القديم ينبع من حيث إيماننا بالعهد الجديد.
بمعنى مثلاً أن بعض الكنائس تأخذ في أحكام الميراث مثلاً من العهد القديم. وذلك لعدم وجودها في العهد الجديد.
لكن الحروب والقتال لا نأخذها من العهد القديم.. لأن الموضوع محسوم  أصلاً في العهد الجديد (ضع سيفك في غمده) ..

أما ما حصل من حروب واقتتالات التي قادوها المسيحيون وإن كانت خطيئة إلا أنها تندرج تحت شؤون الدولية وليست تعاليم إنجيلية..*




> انت اكبر مثال على عدم اضطهاد المسيحيين او ارهابهم
> 
> انت وكل مسيحى على ارض مصر او فى اى بلد عربى دليل على سماحة الاسلام
> 
> لو كان الاسلام دين ارهاب حقا لما بقى فى بلد مسلم اى مسيحى



*مضطر أدخل للأمور التاريخية معلش فأنت تجبرني..
بعد دخول المسلمين لبلاد المسيحيين كان نسبة المسيحيون هو 100% .. 
لكن اليوم فأعدادهم تعيسة.. فإن وجد مثلاً 10% في مصر فهذا لا يعني لأنكم سمحاء جداً بل هذه رسالة سلبية بان أعداد المسيحيون ينخفض جيلاً بعد جيل لدرجة أن العالم أقام مؤتمرات للحديث عن هذا الموضوع المحزن..

فكيف نسبة المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط تكون هي أقل نسبة في العالم كله أجمع مع أن يسوع كان يعيش في تلك المنطقة؟

لماذا بقى المسيحيون؟
كان المسلمون بحاجة للمسيحيين بعد دخول أراضيهم وهذا لآنهم اتوا من الصحراء وليست لهم أي مقومات تمكنهم من الحفاظ على الدولة.
فحفاظوا على المسيحيين وذلك لخبراتهم الطويلة في مسك شؤون الدولة. يعني مثلاً كانت العملة البيزنطية هي العملة المتداولة منذ الخلفاء الأربعة وحتى الدولة الأموية واحتاج المسلمون 150 سنة حتى يفهموا كيفية صنع تلك العملات..

كان الأقباط يمسكون االشؤون الحسابية في قصور الخلفاء وذلك لعجز المسلمين عن قيام ذلك.

وجود المسيحي في الشرق كان مهماً جداً من أجل المسلم والدولة الإسلامية..

تنخفض نسبة المسيحيين شيئاً وشيئاً كلما قلت الحاجة إليهم..
يتم تهجير المسيحيين أولاً بالقوة والعنف.. ثم تأتي فترات سلام ويتم تهجيرهم عن طريق المضايقة..
يعني مثلاً بدايتها هي بناء أربعة مساجد حولين كنيسة.. هذه حركة معروفة. حتى يطفش المسيحي ويمشي..

وجود بضعة مسيحيين في بلد ما بعد ان كانوا أغلبية وأكثرية هذا يتم إحتسابه ضدكم وليس لكم.

علماً أن الوجود المسيحي في شمال أفريقيا عدا مصر إختفى تماماً..
والوجود المسيحي في تريكا بعد ان كانوا 100% أصبحوا اليوم 0.5% يعني نص بالمية.

أهذه تحسب لكم أم عليكم؟؟*




> وليس كما فعلتم انتم فى اورشليم القدس وليس كما فعلتم انتم فى اسبانيا وليس كما تفعلون اليوم فى افريقيا الوسطى
> 
> الامر واضح لكل صاحب عقل المسيحيين منشرون فى كل البلاد الاسلامية



*أين هم النصارى واليهود الذين كانوا يحاورون محمد في الجزيرة العربية؟
أين هم وأين أحفادهم؟*



> بل اننا هنا فى مصر نرى ممثلين مسيحيين
> رجال اعمال مسيحيين
> مغنيين مسيحيين
> 
> ...



*كما أوضحت لك يا أخي العزيز هو كيفية التعامل مع المسيحي شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يختفي تماماً..
قم أنني لا أتحدث عن كل المسلمين الذين هم أخوتنا ويشاركوننا في كل شي ولهم كل الإحترام والمحبة والتقدير..
لا أتكلم عن 80% من المسلمين المسالمين بل أتكلم عن ال20% الذين يطبقون تعاليم دينهم ومن يتكلمون بصوت أعلى من الأكثرية المسالمة..

يوجد مسلمين نحطهم على الجرح يبرى .. وهؤلاء هم الأكثرية.
لكن مشكلتنا مع الأقلية التي تطبق آيات القرآن والتي يكون صوتها أعلى.

كما حدث مع مسيحي الموصل.. بضعة ألف مسلم من داعش هجروا كل المسيحيين ولم يتحرك مليوني مسلم مسالم.
فما فائدة المليونيين مسلم مسالم إذا كانوا لا يتحركون ولا يفعلون شيئاً؟

لذلك نحن في هذا المنتدى نوجه رسالتنا للمسلم المسالم الذي لا يتحرك ويشارك بصمته مع المسلم المعادي المتشدد ..
*


----------



## peace_86 (18 يناير 2015)

*يمكنك أخي العزيز من القاهرة قراءة هذا الموضوع.. وأرجو أن تقرأ الردود والمشاركات التي كتبتها اسفل الموضوع:

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254867

هذا الموضوع تم كتابته رداً على من يقول بأن الإسلام متعايش مع المسيحيين بدليل انهم يعيشون في البلدان الإسلامية..

فقط ردود مختصرة أرجو أن تكون كافية وأن تفيدك..*


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (18 يناير 2015)

أخي بيس كفى ووفى و أريد اضافة تعليق على موضوع العنف في العهد القديم يبقى وصفياً لأحداث التاريخ و ليس أمراً يجب تطبيقه و الرب يسوع له كل المجد يؤكد على السلام بقوله :

(إنجيل متى 5: 38) «*سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ*.
(إنجيل متى 5: 39) وَأَ*مَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ*، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.
(إنجيل متى 5: 40) وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
(إنجيل متى 5: 41) وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
(إنجيل متى 5: 42) مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
(إنجيل متى 5: 43) «*سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.*
(إنجيل متى 5: 44) وَ*أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،*
(إنجيل متى 5: 45) لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
(إنجيل متى 5: 46) *لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ*؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟
(إنجيل متى 5: 47) وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟
(إنجيل متى 5: 48) *فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ*.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2015)

الزميل  (من القاهرة)   يتكلم   عن  ماورد فى* سفر التثنية   الاصحاح  رقم   20 * حتى   نتابع معه..


> النص الذى اتيتك به يا صديقى المحترم هو شرع لك ما لم تاتينى بعكس هذا فالمسيح عليه السلام قال :
> 
> (متى 5: 17«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.)
> 
> والمسيح عليه السلام تشريعاته نادرة ولذلك اغلب تشريعاتك من العهد القديم والكتاب المقدس عندك مقبول بعهديه القديم والحديث .


زميلي :  فارق كبير    بين  ان *نحاكى محاكاه  حرفية شكلية* للناموس والانبياء ...وبين ان نتصور ان   هذا  هو  مفهوم  عدم مناقضة  الناموس والانبياء.
@إن تكميل الناموس  ....هو تحويل   مضامينه  الجوهرية  الى  واقع  وتفعيل  ما فيه من مبادئ  وفق رؤية أشمل  واعم وأعمق تحقق أهدافه المنشوده على خير ما يرام ..  لا تطبيق مبتسر  جامد  منقوص  متزمت   فقط  للشكل .دون الدخول للجوهر  بل بتزمت  حرفي مبتسر و اضيّق....
@@  محاكاه القرود والببغاوات       المنزوعة  من السياق التاريخى والموضوعى    والمجرده من الموضوع والمقصد  والاهداف  هى* اكبر  اكبر تجاوز  و نقض* للناموس  والانبياء.. 
زميلي  لكى  تحاور المسيحين   وتفهمهم   لابد الا تطبق مقاييسك واساليبك الدينية الفقهية  الذاتية على   مفاهيمهم هم ...
+المسيح  تشريعاته* سمائية* :وليست فقط نادرة   ولنا ان نختار جماعياً  كمؤسسة كنيسية أرقي ما فى التشريعات الوضعييّة ..وفقاً لما تجود به قريحة العلوم والابحاث العلمية الحقوقية والقانونية لما يحقق خير المجتمع البشري على الارض..  ونحن مأمورين ان نمتحن نختبر ونختار الاحسن والاليّق والأّفّيد والآصلح والاقرب للحداثة والبناء.
:
++++++
  عبارة  ((   إختلف   المفسرين ))  التى أوردها القمص    تادرس يعقوب  فطار  صواب  الغير مسيحيين  بها  -  و  خرجوا عن التغطية من فرط الزهو  و التيه    وجنون ما تصوروه   مساواه او موازاه  او حتى تشابهه عما يتكرر فى الاغلبية الكاسحة بالالاف المرات فى كتب التراث لديهم - العبارة  تدور  حول تسأؤل.
@ * إذا  كانت  امم  ارض كنعان   هى بالاساس امم غازية مستوطنة وشريرة ومصدرة للفجور والكفر  -واله الكتاب المقدس  اوجب عليهم الابادة  فما ومن المقصود   بالنص الوارد فى سفر التثنية الاصحاح العشرين تثنية20ايه10؟؟*​*والاجابة 
ان النص  خاص  (أ)  بالامم والمدن المتأخمة والمحيطة بارض الميعاد من المعتدين على " اصحاب ارض الميعاد " من الشعب الموعود  عدواناً استباقياً   للوقاية من   الخطر الذى يتمثله  شعب الله عليهم.(كما هو مآلوف عسكرياً  فى التاريخ والاعراف الدولية والعسكرية على امتداد التاريخ والجغرافيا)أى ان الكتاب المقدس   لا يدفعهم للعدوان بل للتصدى ولملاحقة * أمم مبادرة   بالعدوان.*
(ب)  الامم والمدن المتحالفةو المتعاقده مع السبع امم الملفوظين والمتحدة معهم ايدلوجيا  ودينيا وعقائديا وسياسيا..-والمنتقمه لهم والثائرة لهم  (  ومن  ثم  تكون الامم هذه  - هم المبادرين بالعدوان)

ونلاحظ ان فى حالة  (أ)  و(ب)   ليست الحرب بهدف التوسع الجغرافي - ولا الاحتلال  ولا حتى نشر العقيدة
وننوه  :  أن الاناث  والاطفال يستبقونهم - لا لاهداف جنسية   اطلاقا   بل   لاهداف التسخير والتشغيل فى الخدمة ..كما يتضح من نصوص.  الموضوع الواضحة  .,ومن سياق التسلسل السّردى للنصوص.
لذا لزم التوضيح
**) تث20الايه10*
:
ه
++++
:
ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2015)

مازلت  مصمم  ان الزملاء  الاحباء   الغير مسيحيين يتعمدون اقتطاع   وانتزاع    لا النصوص  الالهية  من سياقها الموضوعى والتاريخى  والنصي   لتوظيفها لاسقاطات   معيبة مخلة بمحتواها..فقط
بل وحتى تفسيرات المفسيرين والوعاظ المسيحيين  ...يتم تصييد  وبتر اجزاء   دون البقية الباقية
مثلا  نطالع كل   ما سجله المفسر  هنا   كلاً  متصلا   دون اجتزاء


----------



## من القاهرة (18 يناير 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ساتغاضى عن الكلام التاريخى حتى لا اشتت الموضوع ويمكنك فتح موضوع لمناقشة الاحداث التاريخية ولنرى من فيها صاحب العنف والخراب والتدمير واعدك انك ستتفاجىء فقط افتح الموضوع فى المكان المخصص له فى هذا المنتدى لان الحجة الجاهزة لكل مسلم لا تتكلم فى الاسلاميات  




			من يقرأ العهد القديم فقط (على فرض أننا نعيش عام 100 قبل الميلاد) وإن قرأنا آيات العنف في فلن نحمل سلاحنا ونقاتل غيرنا.. نحن نعرف كتبنا أكثر منك صدقني..
فحينما أقول لك بأنه لا أحد يحمل سلاحه فور قراءته للعهد القديم فأنا لا أبالغ لأن هذه هي الحقيقة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا كلام مرسل بلا دليل 

فلا انت اتيتنى بما يفيد الغاء او نسخ هذه النصوص .

وعلى ذلك يمكننى انا ايضا القول بان ايات القتال فى القران الكريم لن نسمعها ونحمل السلاح للقتل  

والا فبماتفسر :

لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ

وايضا من علامات نبوته صلى الله عليه واله وسلم  :

في صحيح مسلم عن ابي ذر مرفوعا (( إنكم ستفتحون ارضا يذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا باهلها خيرا فان لهم ذمة ورحما )) 

وذلك لان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم له زوجة قبطية وله ابن منها  

فاذا كنت ستنكر ايات القتل والتدمير فى الكتاب المقدس بحجة انه لا يمكن فهم الكتاب المقدس الا مجملا وبباقى النصوص 

يمكننى انا ايضا ان اقوم بنفس الامر الا انه يصح فى حالة القران التى تدعى انت وغيرك انها تحمل نصوص التدمير والقتل 

تقول  :




			لكن الحروب والقتال لا نأخذها من العهد القديم.. لأن الموضوع محسوم أصلاً في العهد الجديد (ضع سيفك في غمده) ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولكن هناك ايضا نصوص السيف والقتل فى العهد الجديد فاذا كنت لا تعترف بالعهد القديم فقلها حتى انتقل الى العهد الجديد  .




			بعد دخول المسلمين لبلاد المسيحيين كان نسبة المسيحيون هو 100% .. 
لكن اليوم فأعدادهم تعيسة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سنتكلم فيها اذا فتحت الموضوع التاريخى  
ولكن حتى لا اترك فرصة لاتخاذها شبهة على المسلمين ساقول لك امرا  :

حكم الرومان مصر فترة طويلة وهم على نفس دينكم المسيحى فقط يختلفون فى المذهب ورغم اضطهادهم لكم وفرض الضرائب والتعذيب الخ الخ 
لم تتحولوا من مذهبكم لمذهب اخر وبقيتم اغلبية  
6 قرون لم يتمكن الرومان اعظم دولة على الارض وقتها من تغيير فقط مذهبكم 
بينما تمكن المسلمون فى اقل من خمسين سنة من ادخال النصارى الى دينهم رغم انهم وردوا الى مصر وعددهم 4000 جندى فقط  


افتح فقط موضوع تاريخى وساتيك من داخل كتب القساوسة بما يفيد حسن تعامل المسلمين مع الاقباط تنفيذا لوصية نبيهم الاكرم  صلى الله عليه واله وسلم  .





			يوجد مسلمين نحطهم على الجرح يبرى .. وهؤلاء هم الأكثرية.
لكن مشكلتنا مع الأقلية التي تطبق آيات القرآن والتي يكون صوتها أعلى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الان نحن نحتاج الى ثلاثة مواضيع حتى لا نتشتت  

افتح موضوعا للتاريخ والبحث والتنقيب فيه 

وموضوعا لايات القران التى تحث على قتل الغير والتى يطبقها المسلم المتشدد 

ولنترك هذا الموضوع كما اراده صاحبه 

لاثبات خلو الكتاب المقدس من القتل والتدمير والعنف 

ولنرى النتيجة  

للعلم 

تم حظرى اكثر من عشر مرات بعشر حسابات مختلفة حتى مللت من الدخول الى هذا المنتدى رغم انى اتناقش كما ترى دون سباب او لعن او شتم واتبع ما يوصينى به دينى وهو 

السلام

فتحيتنا هى السلام عليكم تحية اهل الجنة جعلنا الله واياكم من اهلها باذن الله 

فقط انا دخلت بالصدفة حينما كنت ابحث عن تفسير لنص انجيلى وتذكرت ان لى حساب على هذا المنتدى منذ خمس سنوات  

على من يريد النقاش ان يفتح المواضيع السالفة وانا تحت الامر  *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 يناير 2015)

*الزميل "من القاهرة"، لماذا تُسمون دخول نابليون لمصر إحتلالا ودخول عمرو بن العاص فتحا؟*


----------



## من القاهرة (19 يناير 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

ارى ان الاخوة هنا مصممون على تغيير الموضوع رغم طلبى منهم ان يفتحوا مواضيع مخصصة لكل جانب من هذه المناقشة 

لا املك الا ان ارد هنا حتى يتفضل بعض الاخوة بفتح الموضوع وارسال رابطه الى .

الفارق يا صديقى الفاضل هو الغاية 

الغاية من فتح البلاد 

فى حالة نابليون كانت الغاية معروفة وواضحة اقتصادية بحتة 

بينما فى حالة الفتوحات الاسلامية عامة ولن اختص مصر فقط تكون الغاية امرين لا ثالث لهما :

1 - ازالة الحواجز امام الدعوة الجديدة : فلم يبدأ المسلمون بالحرب قبل ان يطلبوا من ملوك الدول مساعدتهم على نشر الدعوة الجديدة 

كمثال رسالة الرسول الاكرم الى قيصر وكسرى والمقوقس والنجاشى  .
ارسل الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه واله وسلم الى ملوك الدنيا يطالبهم فيها بسماع رسالة الاسلام والدخول فى الدين الجديد والطبيعى ان يرفض هؤلاء الملوك هذه الدعاوى فكيف يبلغ النبى دعوته فى عصر ليس فيه انترنت ولا فضائيات ولا قنوات اخبارية  ؟؟؟

مع العلم ان فى كل هذه الحروب التى خاضها المسلمون كان عددهم وعتادهم واسلحتهم اقل من عدوهم بعشرات المرات  .

مصر مثلا فتحت فى البداية باربعة الاف جندى فقط  

معركة مؤتة مثلا كانت لثلاثة الاف جندى ضد 100 الف جندى رومى 

يعنى من يتكلم عن السيف وانتشار الدعوة بالسيف يجب عليه ان يسئل نفسه كيف لمجموعة من البدو فى الصحراء ان يهزموا اقوى قوتين فى العالم فى فترة لا تزيد عن 23 سنة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

رغم انهم فى كل مرة اقل فى العتاد والاسلحة والجنود والمركبات ويحاربون بعيدا عن ارضهم .

تصور ان يخرج اليوم من قلب افريقيا مثلا رجل يجمع حوله الافارقة الاجهلاء الاميين ويحارب بهم امريكا واوروبا ثم ينتصر ويزيل دولهم من الوجود ثم تستمر دعوته بعدها 1400 سنة  ؟؟؟؟

2- وهو الامر الثانى الدفاع عن الدعوة وعن الوطن مثل غزوات احد والخندق وانتهاء بموقعة عين جالوت مع المغول .

الخلاصة :

الجهاد غايتين : نشر الدعوة عن طريق ازالة اى حاجز لان دعوة الاسلام عامة لكل البشر ولا تختص باليهود فقط او النصارى فقط او العرب فقط او العجم فقط  .
الدفاع عن الدعوة والوطن .

هل كانت غاية نابليون بونابرت واحدة من هاتين  ؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2015)

*يرجى من الادارة الكريمة حذف جميع المشاركات الاخيرة 

الاخ من القاهرة هنا احنا مش على مصطبة يعنى مبندردش شوف الموضوع بيتكلم فى ايه واتكلم فى حدوده 

الموضوع بيتكلم ان فى واحد من بنى امتك مدلس وكداب قارن بين نصوص رسولك والمسيح وعايز يوصل لنتيجة مفادها ان المسيح دعا للعنف فى حين ان رسولك دعا للسلام 

وانت لم ترد على حرف واحد فى الموضوع وداخل فى حوارات عقيمة 


نيجى للنقطة المحورية 

انت ديانة ارهابية نصوصها الشرعية بتؤسس لشرعنة جماعات فاشية امثال داعش وغيرها

لييييييييييه ؟

لان نصوصك التشريعية بتحتم عليك كمسلم انك تغزوووووووو بلاد ليس لك بل وتفرض على سكان الارض الاصليين بان يدخلوا فى دين محمد او يدفعوا اتاوة سميت جزية عن يد وهم صاغرون او القتال 

فما العلاقة بين هذة الفاشية وبين السلام ؟؟؟

محاولتك الفاشلة فى وضع نصوص العهد القديم ومقارنتها بنصوص دين العرب محاولة فاشلة

والسبب انى اصلا كمسيحى لا يوجد لدى مبرر فقهى وتشريعى لجهاد الطلب كما هو الحال لديك بنصوص صحيحة لا تقبل التاويل فكل العنف الذى دار فى العهد القديم لا يتخطى كوه " تاريخا " وليس " تشريعا " وفى جميع الاحوال لا نبرره 

اما فى نصوص دين العرب نصوص " القتال والغزو " نصوص تشريعية وليس سردا تاريخيا


لت وعجن كتير وفره لنفسك شوف الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه واتكلم فيه  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2015)

*



الجهاد غايتين : نشر الدعوة عن طريق ازالة اى حاجز لان  دعوة الاسلام عامة لكل البشر ولا تختص باليهود فقط او النصارى فقط او العرب  فقط او العجم فقط  .

أنقر للتوسيع...

اى فكر ينتشر بالكرازة والتبشير كما فعل رسل المسيح

لم نسمع عن عصابة محمد انها دخلت ارض ووضعت مصحفا تحت ابطها ودعت المصريين لمحاججة لاهوتية تنتهى باسلام شخص او جماعة فهذة التراهات لا توجد فى ديانة تافهه فكريا ولاهوتيا

سمعنا فقط عن سفاح اسمه عمرو بن العاص اتى على مقدمة عصابة خرجت من البدوية لتحتل ارض مصر ولم نسمع يوما انه دعا المصريين ليدعوهم للدين الجديد بل كان يمتطفى فرسه وماسك سلاحه ومشهر السلاح فى وجه المصريين قائلا لهم يا الاسلام يا الجزية يا القتال فلا فرق بينه وبين قاطعى الطرق

اما ان يكون عندكوا نشر الدعوة باساليب العصابات المسلحة 

هل لك ان تدلنى على حوارات ومحاجاجات فعلها رعاع العرب مع اهل اسكندرية لينشروا ديانتهم التافهه وسط اهل الثقافة والعلم والفلسفة ؟؟؟؟

من استطاع ان يغير العالم هو من دخل مصر مستندا على عصا شجرة متجولا فى ربوعها يكرز باسم المسيح مخلصا لشعب عاش فى حضارة ورقى قبل ان يتوحل فى قاذورات العرب وقدر ان يأسر عقولهم بايمان راقى ولاهوت محترم يرضى عقول البشر ويغير حياتهم

وليس رئيس عصابة ممتطى جواد ومشهر سلاحه فى وجه شعب مسكين يامرهم بالانصياع لدينه الدموى والا القتال


كفاية اساطير وخرافات يا حاج وفوق شوية   
*


----------



## peace_86 (19 يناير 2015)

> حكم الرومان مصر فترة طويلة وهم على نفس دينكم المسيحى فقط يختلفون فى المذهب ورغم اضطهادهم لكم وفرض الضرائب والتعذيب الخ الخ
> لم تتحولوا من مذهبكم لمذهب اخر وبقيتم اغلبية
> 6 قرون لم يتمكن الرومان اعظم دولة على الارض وقتها من تغيير فقط مذهبكم
> بينما *تمكن المسلمون فى اقل من خمسين سنة من ادخال النصارى الى دينهم* رغم انهم وردوا الى مصر وعددهم 4000 جندى فقط




*خدعوك فقالوا ...


هذا هو ردي الوحيد .. أشكرك * :flowers:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يناير 2015)

ـ ـ ـ

*ـ إن رأت الإداره الموقره عدم ملائمة المُشاركه لصلب الموضوع فلا ضير من حذفها

ـ ـ ـ

* ـ وضعت تلك القصيده كتعبير عن أن المسيحي مُكلف بوصيه إلهيه وهي "لا تقتل" .
وإن كان السيف علي عُنقك فافرح بالملكوت .
* ـ سير القديسين والشهداء مرجع تاريخي علي مذابح أستلم فيها المسيحيون للسيف 
وأضهدوا من كل شعوب الأرض ومن مختلف الجنسيات 
فقط لكونهم يتعبون وصيه بـ"لا تقتل..!!
وظنت كل شعوب الأرض وتفكرت بالباطل وآخذت خلافة الأرض علي عاتقها ..
فتوغلت وذبحت عن أيمان بأنهم يفعلون الصواب.ومازال الإيمان ينمو.
ومازال التاريخ يُسجل سير الشهداء والقديسين.

ـ ـ ـ

نحن لا نذهب للموت لننال النعيم . بل الموت يأتي إلينا لننا الحياه 
ـ ـ ـ

وَجَوُاَبُ اْلْصَمْتِ فِيْنَاَ أْنْنَاَ يَاَ إِلَهِيْ نَرْجُوُكْ

إِجْعَلْنَاَ هَيْكَلٌ لِسُكْنَاَكَ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْنَاَ مِمَنْ رَفَضُوُكْ.

إِنْ أْنْكَرْنَاَ فَبُطْرُسُ أْنْكَرْ وَبَعْدَ اْلإِنْكَاَرِ مَجَدُوُكْ

عَلَوْتَ فَوْقَ اْلْكَوْنِ إِلَهِيْ سَيْدَاً فَمَنْ يَعْلُوُكْ

قَدِسْنَاَ بِاْلْنِعْمَةِ فِيْكَ فَنَحْتَمِلْ كُلَ مَنْ عَيَرُوُكْ

خُذْنَاَ إِلَيْكَ بِسِرِ اْلْرُوُحِ فَنُهْدِيَ اْلْجَسَدِ لِصَاَلِبُوُكْ

وَاْرْضَخْ لِلْرُمْحِ فِىْ جَنْبِكَ فَهُمْ بِهِ أْحْيُوُكْ

خُذْنَاَ إِلَيْكَ فَكَمْ شَهِيْدٌ يُحْصَيَ بَدَمِكَ اْلْمَسْفُوُكْ

أْشْهَرُوُاْ اْلْسِيُوُفَ لِقَتْلِيْ ظَنْوْاْ أْنَهُمْ بِقَتْلِيْ يَخْدِمُوُكْ

كَيْفَ بَنَاَنٌ لاَ يَفْهَمْ بِاْلْقَتْلِ وُعُوُدِكَ مَجَدُوُكْ 

صِرْنَاَ لِلْذَبْحِ لأِجْلِكََ وَبِاْلْحَقِ أْنْتَ فَدَاَءٌ لِذَاَبِحُوُكْ

كَيْفَ تُوُصِيْ بَلاَ تَقْتِلْ وَاْلْقَتَلَةُ بِاْلْقَتْلِ اْتَهَمُوُكْ

وَاْلْقَتْلَيَ أْطْفَاَلٌ أْشْلاَءٌ مَلاَئِكَةٌ حَوْلَكَ بِاْلْسُبْحِ يُسَبِحُوُكْ

إِمْنَحْنَاَ اْلْحِكْمَةَ بِمَخَاَفَتِكَ فَنُطَأْطِأُ اْلأْعْنَاَقَ لِمَنْ صَلَبُوُكْ

وَوُعُوُدِكَ بِاْلْحَقِ جَاَءْتْ وَوَصْيْتُكَ نُصَلِيْ حَتَيَ يَعْرِفُوُكْ

وَبِبُرْهَاَنِ اْلْرُوُحِ تُخْبِرْ جَوَاَبَاً لِكُلِ مَنْ يَسْأَلُوُكْ

فَأِمَاَ اْلْحَرْفُ يَقْتِلَهُمْ وَإِمَاَ بِصَوْتِ اْلْرُوُحِ يَسْمَعُوُكْ

إِنْ ظَنَنْتَ أْنَ اْلْذِئَاَبَ حِمْلاَنٌ فَقَدْ خَدَعُوُكْ

تَفَكَرْ فِىْ سَلاَمِ اْلْرُوُحِ فَتَفْهَمْ كَيْفَ ضَلَلُوْكْ

وَضَعْ عُنُقِكَ لِلْسَيْفِ فَتَعْرِفْ أْنَهُمْ مَاَ ظَلَمُوُكْ

لَكِنْكَ تَرْجُوُهَاَ خِلاْفَهْ.تَقْتِلُ قَتْلاً كَمَاَ أْوْصُوُكْ

لَكِنْيْ قَدْ جِئْتُ غَرِيْبَاً وَقَاَلَ اْلْرَبُ سَيَضْطَهِدُوُكْ

فَاْسْتَمْتِعْ بِوَصِيَةِ سَيْفٍ وَاْنْحَرْ عُنُقَ مَنْ خَاَلَفُوُكْ

فَجَرْتَ قُلُوُبٍ بِاْلَدَمْعِ وَزَيْفَاً قُلْتَ بِاْلْقَنَاَبِلِ فَجَرُوُكْ

أْخَذْتَ بُيُوُتَاًً مِنَ الأْرَاَمِلْ.طُوُبَاَكَ إِنْ هَجَرُوُكُ

قَدْ اِفْتُدِيْنَاَ بِلَوْنِ اْلَدَمْ وَوَحْدُكَ رَبَاً نَرْجُوُكْ

ـ ـ ـ








​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2015)

> *خدعوك فقالوا ...
> 
> 
> هذا هو ردي الوحيد .. أشكرك * :flowers:


*دول عايشين فى عالم خيالى 

500 سنة اغلبية مسيحية فى مصر خلو فى 50 سنة ديموغرافية مصر تتغير 

انهم العرب اساطين التزوير *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يناير 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دول عايشين فى عالم خيالى
> 
> 500 سنة اغلبية مسيحية فى مصر خلو فى 50 سنة ديموغرافية مصر تتغير
> 
> انهم العرب اساطين التزوير *



هُم مش العرب بصفه عامه ..فالعرب مسيحيون منهم أيضاً

 هُم المُسلمون الغُزاه دعاة الدين بالسيف وقالوا هُم قتلاه .​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 يناير 2015)

من القاهرة قال:


> *االجهاد غايتين : نشر الدعوة عن طريق ازالة اى حاجز لان دعوة الاسلام عامة لكل البشر ولا تختص باليهود فقط او النصارى فقط او العرب فقط او العجم فقط  .
> الدفاع عن الدعوة والوطن .*



*سيبك من حكاية الدفاع عن الوطن، نحن نتكلم عن إحتلال دول أخرى. جوابك إذا هو "نشر الدعوة" (الذي يتضمن الإسلام أو الجزية أو السيف، وليس عرض الإسلام فقط). إذا يوجد جزء إقتصادي (كالجزية) يشمل مثلا تحويلكم مصر لبقرة حلوب (أنا إذا كماسك البقرة بقرنيها وآخر يحلبها) وبالتالي هنالك أسباب إقتصادية واضحة (كما تقول عن حملة نابليون).

بناءً على هذا المنطق يحق للآخرين كذلك "نشر الدعوة"، كاليهود والصليبيين وغيرهم، وبالتالي لا تعترض إن فعلوا ذلك.

أما الفتح (  ) الفرنسي لمصر فبغض النظر عن كونه إحتلالا مثله مثل الإحتلال الإسلامي، إلا أنه جاء إليها بنور المدارس وآلات الطباعة بعد أن كانت مظلمة بظلام الخلافة الإسلامية والحفظ بلا فهم في الجوامع، فالتدمير سهل لكن البناء صعب. ومن أمثلة تدمير الإحتلال الإسلامي للحضارات ما أورده إبن خلدون عن تدمير المسلمين لحضارة الفرس (عن كتاب "الفتوحات العربية في روايات المغلوبين"، حسام عيتاني، ص 128-129):















وكذلك ما أورده المقريزي في كتاب "المواعظ والاعتبار بذكر الخطط والآثار" ج1 عن إعاثة المسلمين الفساد في اُس الحضارة القومية المصرية: الأهرامات:

1- هدم المسلمين للأهرامات

فصل ذكر الأهرام ص 111






نفس الفصل ص 121






2- الذي شوّه وجه أبو الهول هو شيخ مسلم صوفي اسمه "محمد صائم الدهر"

فصل ذكر الصنم الذي يقال له أبو الهول ص 123






(للإستزادة في تخريب المسلمين لثروات الأهرامات من أجل النهب أو الفضول يُرجى مراجعة نفس الكتاب من ص 111 الى ص 123).*


----------



## من القاهرة (19 يناير 2015)

*apostle.paul

ردك بالسباب والشتيمة يثبت عجزك وفشلك 

لا رد عليك وليتك تتعلم من  ( باركوا لاعينيكم واحبوا اعدائكم ) وتطبقها  

*


----------



## من القاهرة (19 يناير 2015)

*



			سيبك من حكاية الدفاع عن الوطن، نحن نتكلم عن إحتلال دول أخرى. جوابك إذا هو "نشر الدعوة" (الذي يتضمن الإسلام أو الجزية أو السيف، وليس عرض الإسلام فقط)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا  : طالبتك بفتح موضوع للتاريخ وسارد عليك فيه حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع 

هذا الموضوع مخصص ايهما دين السلام من نصوص الكتاب المقدس ووضعت لكم نصا تهربتم فيه من الاجابة وكان الرد  :

ان هذه النصوص لا تجعل المسيحى يحمل سيفا ويحارب لان العهد الجديد من نفس الكتاب المقدس يامره بالسلم  .

كان ردى واضحا ان المسيحى يطبق ما فى هذه النصوص ودللت على ذلك بمحاكم التفتيش والحملات الصليبية وانتهاء باحداث افريقيا الوسطى  اليوم

حاولت انت والاخوة هنا تشتيت الموضوع الى التاريخ ونصوص القران  فطلبت منكم فتح مواضيع اخرى  منعا للتشتيت ولم يتم هذا الى الان  .


عودة الى ردك المقتبس بالاعلى الذى يتضمن اخطاء لم اقلها لانى اعلم جيدا ما اقوله  .

انا قلت ان الدعوة تبدأ بارسال الرسل الى الملوك لدعوتهم الى الاسلام  هذه انت طبعا لم تذكرها بالاعلى 

دعوة الاسلام هى دعوة عالمية ينبغى ايصالها الى كل ارض وكل قوم فمن يرفض دعوة الاسلام ولا يمكننا من الدخول الى ارضه امامه ثلاثة امور يختار من بينها  .

الاختيار الغالب على اغلب المناطق هو الحرب ضد المسلمين  .

هل ساحتاج الى اعادة هذا الكلام  ؟؟؟؟

هل ستقوم بفتح موضوع للتاريخ الاسلامى وساثبت لك من داخل كتبك المسيحية انهم لم يضطهدم احد  ؟؟

وهل ستقوم بفتح موضوع غير هذا لنصوص القران التى تراها تدفع للعنف لكى نقارنها بما ساتى به هنا من ادلة على ورود العنف فى الكتاب المقدس بما لم يسبق له مثيل  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


للعلم انا اثق تمام الثقة ان الديانة النصرانية الصحيحة تدعو الى السلام والسلم فالله عز وجل الذى ارسل موسى وعيسى هو نفسه من ارسل محمد صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين وهو نفس الاله الذى شرع فى الديانات الثلاث وكلها اتفقت على تحريم القتل والظلم  .

ولكنى اثق ان ما بين ايديكم هو محرف وابسط دليل على التحريف يعقله اى عاقل هو  :
الترجمة من اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس الى اللغات العربية والانجليزية الخ الخ  

هل يعقل ان يقول الله عز وجل هذا  :

حزقيال 41: 6-7
والغرفات غرفة الى غرفة ثلاثة وثلاثين مرة ودخلت في الحائط الذي للبيت للغرفات حوله لتتمكن ولا تتمكن في حائط البيت، واتسعت الغرفات واحاطت صاعدا فصاعدا لان محيط البيت كان صاعدا فصاعدا حول البيت.لذلك عرض البيت الى فوق وهكذا من الاسفل يصعد الى الاعلى في الوسط.


اذن فانا اتكلم معك من واقع ديانتك المحرفة التى تتناقض مع بعضها ففى حين يامرك الهك بالعنف يامرك مرة اخرى بالسلم  .

ردى على ما اتيت انت به من وثائق تاريخية قلت لك سابقا :

افتح الموضوع التاريخى لمناقشة تاريخ الفتوحات الاسلامية وموضوع لنصوص القران التى تراها تدعو الى العنف  .
*


----------



## من القاهرة (19 يناير 2015)

*بالنسبة لمن سخر من كلمتى  

حول الخمسين سنة التى دخل فيها النصارى الى الاسلام  

لم اقل عجبا 

فانا مثلا لم اقل ان الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين دخلوا الى الاسلام فى اول 50 سنة  

بل قلت احتاج المسلمين الى خمسين سنة ليدخل النصارى الى دينهم بينما لم يستطع الرومان طوال 6 قرون نقلكم من خانة الكاثوليك او الارثوذكس والعكس  

امر عقلى بسيط : 

كيف لم ينتقل المسيحى رغم الاضطهاد والضرائب من مذهب الى مذهب وسيظل مسيحيا برضه طوال 6 قرون 

بينما انتقل من دين الى دين فى فترة قليلة   *


----------



## أَمَة (19 يناير 2015)

يغلق لحين
مراقبته من مشرف القسم والتصرف به​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2015)

> *apostle.paul
> 
> ردك بالسباب والشتيمة يثبت عجزك وفشلك
> 
> لا رد عليك وليتك تتعلم من  ( باركوا لاعينيكم واحبوا اعدائكم ) وتطبقها  *


*مفيش سب ولا شتيمة وكالعادة لم تقتبس حرفا واحدا ورديت عليه *




> *اولا  : طالبتك بفتح موضوع للتاريخ وسارد عليك فيه حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع
> 
> هذا الموضوع مخصص ايهما دين السلام من نصوص الكتاب المقدس ووضعت لكم نصا تهربتم فيه من الاجابة وكان الرد  :
> 
> ...


مازلت تتدلس يا صغيرى كباقى امتك

فمازالت لم تقدم لنا شريعة تامر المسيحى بحمل السلاح والذهاب لبلاد ليست له لينشر الايمان بيسوع المسيح بقوة السلاح وليس بقوة الكرازة والكلمة

واكتفيت كاى صغير فى امتك بايراد نصوص التوارة فى محاربة الامم الوثنية المذكورة بالاسم والتى لا تعدو مجرد " تاريخ " ذكر وليس تشريع

ولو سالتك كيف حكمت اسرائيل ارضها التى اورثها لها الله بنص القران سيكون اجابتك الصمت 

لان محال ان تمتلك اسرائيل الارض بدون حرب 

وهذة هى عادة المشعوذين ان يسرقوا نصوص ولا يعرفوا ابعادها التاريخية فلم يذكر لنا مؤلف القران كيف ملكت اسرائيل الارض 

هل ملكتها بالورود ؟؟؟ ام بالحروب ؟؟؟

اذهب واسال رسولك فهو كامل السن يمكن يجاوب

اما سيدنا يسوع المسيح لم يقدم " شريعة الحرب " بل " شريعة الحب "

شريعة ان ترجع سيفك الى غمده فكل ما يؤخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذ 

حروب الاوربيين ضد رعاع العرب كان قرار سياسى بحت نتيجة اتجاه رعاع العرب الى هدم كنيسة القيامة والتى اسموها كنيسة القمامة ولولا هذة الحملات والسك على الدماخ اللى خدتوه منها كانت اصبحت كنائسنا ومقداستنا عبارة عن كوم من التراب 

لو عايز ترجع لظروف مجئ الاوربيين للشرق على راس جيوش جرارة بعد ان انتهك رعاع العرب قدسية اورشليم مدينة الملك العظيم واستحلوا ما فيها ابقى راجع تاريخك 

ونعيد ونزيد ان اى عنف تم باسم المسيح لا علاقة له بكرازة يسوع اللى محورها الكرازة بمجئ ملكوت الله على الارض ولم ينطق بحرف واحد نستشف منه انه امرنا بالذهاب لبلاد ليست لنا نحتلها ونغزوها وننهبها ونفرض معتقدنا على اهلها عنوة

فهذة فعلها ارباب دين محمد فقط  


يتبع ...


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2015)

*



دعوة الاسلام هى دعوة عالمية  ينبغى ايصالها الى كل ارض وكل قوم فمن يرفض دعوة الاسلام ولا يمكننا من  الدخول الى ارضه امامه ثلاثة امور يختار من بينها  .

الاختيار الغالب على اغلب المناطق هو الحرب ضد المسلمين  .

أنقر للتوسيع...

دعوة عالمية دعوة محلية دعوة مهلبية الكلما دا تقولوله بينكوا وبين بعض بالنسبالنا هى ايدولوجية استعمارية قام بيها عصابات مسلحة للسيطرة على خير الشعوب باسم دين تافه فكريا ولاهوتيا 

مين اداك الحق انك تيجى لبلد ليس لك وتخير اهلها بين الايمان والانصياع لدين محمد او القتال او الجزية وترجع تقولى احنا دين سلام 

سلام مين يا حاج 

هو ايه الفرق بين الفكر دا وفكر داعش ما هو هو 




للعلم انا اثق تمام الثقة ان  الديانة النصرانية الصحيحة تدعو الى السلام والسلم فالله عز وجل الذى ارسل  موسى وعيسى هو نفسه من ارسل محمد صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين وهو نفس الاله  الذى شرع فى الديانات الثلاث وكلها اتفقت على تحريم القتل والظلم  .

أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش حاجة اسمها ديانة نصرانية 

فى حاجة اسمها هرطقة نصرانية اللى سرق منها محمد نصوصها ولاهوتها وكتبه فى قرانه بالحرف

واللى ارسل موسى هو يهوه اله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب

واللى ارسل يسوع هو ايضا يهوه ابيه

اما الله اله العرب بلا دخل لنا بيه وهو فى الغالب رئيس عصابة 

كفاية كدا عليك


حاول تركز يا حبيب قلبى ومش كل كلمة حفظتها من اى منتدى تروح رازعها فى اى مكان وتجرى 

احترموا عقول القراء دا منتدى راقى وعلمى ويرجى عدم تلويث اعين القراء بقاذورات علمية 

ولو مش من نفس المستوى الحوارى لاعضائنا يكفيك المتابعة والتعلم


يرجى من الادارة الكريمة تنظيف الموضوع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2015)

*تم فتحه

ياريت يا استاذ من القاهرة تبطل كلام مصاطب هنا مش للدردشة هنا لمناقشة مواضيع مطروحة

هل انت ترى ان منطلق ان محمد امر بافشاء السلام بينكم هو دليل على ان دينكوا دين سلام بدون النظر للالاف من الدعوات لقتال العالم كله وصب الذل والعار عليه فى سبيل نشر دين العرب هو امر طبيعى ولا تدليس فيه ام انه كذب علنى ومتعمد

وهل مقارنة هذة النصوص بكلام رب الخليقة يسوع المسيح " واذا لقيتم احد فى الطريق فلا تسلموا عليه " كما فعلك صاحبك المدلس ووصل لنتيجة الى اى منهما دين سلام

السؤال الان ليه اجدادك القريشيين اتوا لمصر واحتلوها وغزوها ونهبوا خيرها ان ارادوا ان ينشروا دين او فكر فلياتوا لنا فكريا مش على مقدمة جيوش جرارة ؟

ام تفاهه دينك فكريا ولاهوتيا قاد اجدادك لنتيجة مفادها ان بدون السيف لا طريق لفرض سطوة العرب على الامم ؟

اعترفتم او حاولتم تبرير الحقيقة لن يغيرها 

انكم غزاة والغزو كان باوامر دينية صحيحة لا شك فيها 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2015)

*أحرقت الكنيسة الكبرى المعروفة بالقيامة في الإسكندرية، وهي التي كانت هيكل  زحل، وكانت من بناء كلابطرة. وفي سنة إحدى وثلاثمائة قدّم اليعاقبة غبريال  بطركا، فأقام إحدى عشرة سنة ومات، وأخذت في أيامه الديارية على الرجال  والنساء، وقدّم بعده اليعاقبة في سنة إحدى عشرة وثلاثمائة قسيما فأقام  اثنتي عشرة سنة ومات. وفي يوم السبت النصف من شهر رجب سنة اثنتي عشرة  وثلاثمائة أحرق المسلمون كنيسة مريم بدمشق، ونهبوا ما فيها من الآلات  والأواني وقيمتها كثيرة جدّا، ونهبوا ديرا للنساء بجوارها، وشعثوا كنائس  النسطورية واليعقوبية. وفي سنة ثلاث عشرة وثلاثمائة قدم الوزير عليّ بن  عيسى بن الجرّاح إلى مصر، فكشف البلد وألزم الأساقفة والرهبان وضعفاء  النصارى بأداء الجزية، فأدّوها، ومضى طائفة منهم إلى بغداد واستغاثوا  بالمقتدر بالله، فكتب إلى مصر بأن لا يؤخذ من الأساقفة والرهبان والضعفاء  جزية، وأن يجروا على العهد الذي بأيديهم. وفي سنة ثلاث وعشرين وثلاثمائة  قدّم اليعاقبة بطركا اسمه ... «1» فأقام عشرين  سنة ومات، وفي أيامه ثار المسلمون بالقدس سنة خمس وعشرين وثلاثمائة وحرّقوا  كنيسة القيامة ونهبوها وخرّبوا منها ما قدروا عليه. وفي يوم الاثنين آخر  شهر رجب سنة ثمان وعشرين وثلاثمائة مات سعيد بن بطريق بطرك الإسكندرية على  الملكية بعد ما أقام في البطركية سبع سنين ونصفا في شرور متصلة مع طائفته،  فبعث الأمير أبو بكر محمد بن طفج الإخشيد أبا الحسين من قوّاده في طائفة من  الجند إلى مدينة تنيس، حتى ختم على كنائس الملكية وأحضر آلاتها إلى  الفسطاط، وكانت كثيرة جدّا فافتكها الأسقف بخمسة آلاف دينار باعوا فيها من  وقف الكنائس، ثم صالح طائفته وكان فاضلا وله تاريخ مفيد، وثار المسلمون  أيضا بمدينة عسقلان وهدموا كنيسة مريم الخضراء، ونهبوا ما فيها، وأعانهم  اليهود حتى أحرقوها، ففرّ أسقف عسقلان إلى الرملة وأقام بها حتى مات

اقرا 

تلاقى العيل المسلم من دول أحول ويقولك النصارى الارهابيين قاموا بالحروب الصليبية علشان يحتلوا بلاد المسلمين 

انتوا لو عملتوا اللى عملتوه فى بلادنا وتخريب مقداستنا ايامنا الحالية وكان فى مجلس امن كان هيتم فعل ما فعله الاروبيين فيكوا بنفس المقدار بل واقسى 

عايز تتبلطج وتهد وتفنى ومحدش يقوله انت بتهبب ايه

اصل مفكرين نفسهم اسياد العالم محدش يحاسبهم

قبل ما تقول حروب " صليبية " روح شوف اجدادك عملوا ايه فى كنايسنا واجدادنا 


اوووووو نسيت حبيب قلبى ان الامر بهدم الكنائس مجمع عليه العلماء فاحنا المفروض علشان اجمع عليه علماء دين قريش نقعد نتفرج ونقول دا كدا امر الهى محدش يقدر يعترض  
*


----------



## د.محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ ابوستل الذى يقول ان الأمر بهدم الكنائس مجمع عليه العلماء....هذا خطأ فلا اجماع ولا غير اجماع قال بهدم كنائس المسيحيين 


الأزهر الشريف احتج بنص العهد العمرية فى تقرير بنود تعاملنا مع شئون الأقلية المسيحية فى بلاد المسلمين. 

*"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين* نص العهدة العمرية; *هذا ما  أعطى عبد الله، عمر، أمير المؤمنين، أهل إيلياء من الأمان.. أعطاهم أماناً  لأنفسهم وأموالهم ولكنائسهم وصلبانهم وسقمها وبريئها وسائر ملتها... أنه لا  تسكن كنائسهم ولا تهدم، ولا ينقص منها ولا من حيِّزها ولا من صليبهم ولا  من شيء من أموالهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضارّ أحد منهم*
(( 

المصدر: 
 1-الموسوعة الميسرة فى التاريخ الاسلامى / وبتصرف كبير من كتب كل ابن البطريق واليعقوبى وابن القيم و نص بطريركية الروم الارثوذكس 


والواقع خير شاهد فى مصر على احتواء الاسلام واحتضانه لأهل الكتاب بغض النظر عن عوارض الاحداث


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يناير 2015)

د.محمد سليمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ ابوستل الذى يقول ان الأمر بهدم الكنائس مجمع عليه العلماء....هذا خطأ فلا اجماع ولا غير اجماع قال بهدم كنائس المسيحيين
> 
> ...




*والدليل **....*

* لا تبدَؤوا اليهودَ ولا النصارى بالسلامِ . فإذا لقِيتُم أحدَهم في طريقٍ فاضطَرُّوه إلى أضيَقِهِ* :t33::t33::t33:

*
الحقيقة ... *
أهل الكتاب هما اللى قدروا يتعايشوا مع الإسلام بتعاليم السيد له كل المجد 



*(إنجيل متى 5: 39) وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.**
 (إنجيل متى 5: 40) وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
 (إنجيل متى 5: 41) وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
 (إنجيل متى 5: 42) مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
 (إنجيل متى 5: 44) وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا  أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ،  وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،
 *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2015)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ ابوستل الذى يقول ان الأمر بهدم الكنائس مجمع عليه العلماء....هذا خطأ فلا اجماع ولا غير اجماع قال بهدم كنائس المسيحيين


مش كلامى والله يا استاذ محمد دا حكم شرعى مجمع عليه

وانت عارف ايه حكم الاجماع فى الشرع

هقتبسلك من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والافتاء



"*أجمع العلماء على تحريم بناء المعابد  الكُفريَّة، مثل: الكنائس في بلاد المسلمين، وأنه لا يجوز اجتماع قِبلتين  في بلدٍ واحد من بلاد الإسلام، وألاَّ يكون فيها شيء من شعائر الكفار: لا  كنائس ولا غيرها، وأجمعوا على وجوب هدْم الكنائس وغيرها من المعابد  الكُفريَّة إذا أُحْدِثت في الإسلام، ولا تجوز معارضة وَلِي الأمر في  هدْمها، بل تجب طاعته


اقرا


عايز عشرات اراء الفقهاء اللى نصوا باجماع العلماء علي نفس الكلام وتحريم من يفتى بغير ذلك ؟؟؟
*




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

د.محمد سليمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ ابوستل الذى يقول ان الأمر بهدم الكنائس مجمع عليه العلماء....هذا خطأ فلا اجماع ولا غير اجماع قال بهدم كنائس المسيحيين
> 
> ...



د.محمد : 

هل العهده العُمريه قرآن جديد..أو قانون سماوي جديد..؟!

من أعلي فى الشأن والمقام ..محمد أم عمر ,, 

محمد قال أوصيكم بالأقباط خيراً ..!

فهل هذا يتوافق معا ما تم عرضه من أراء وفتاوي فقهيه أوردها لك الدكتور apostle.paul

او هل يتوافق مع الغعده التي أوردتها ..

وهل العهده التي أوردتها تتواقق مع الحرق الجماعي والنهب والسرقه التي تمت فى أحداث سابقه قريبه فى مصر .!

وهل قول محمد يتوافق وحرق هذه الكنائس جميعاً فى عام واحد .؟



> ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضارّ أحد منهم



ألم أقل لك وكأنك تتحدث عن قانون سمائي جديد بهذه العهده أو قرآن جديد يتنافي تماماً مع الواقع ويتنافي تماماً مع التعاليم المُحمديه.!

فلقد جاء أمراً صريحا فيه يقول مُحمد "أمرت ان أقاتل الناس حتي يشهدوا أنه رسول".؟

فبأي حجه قال عمر هذا وبأي سُلطه يُخالف ما قاله مُحمد والقرآن ..

لا أدري ما هي طبيعة العقل الذي يتوهم بإن إله الكون لجأ عند ضعفه فى نشر الهدايه للناس .لجأ إلي البشر نفسه ليقاتلوا فخراً ويذبحوا جهراً إن لم أستمع لإله مُخيلتهم الوهمي..

ليس الرب بضعيف كي يستخدم السيف فى إجبار الناس علي معرفته..

بل الإله رحيم رؤوف طويل آناه يُمطر رحمته علي الأشرار قبل الأبرار .ليس السيف دعوته ولا الكُفر حُجته ..بل قال إذهبوا وبشروا جميع الأمم بفداء الخلاص ولا تحملوا طعاماً ولا لباسا ولا حذاء ..
فكيف يقول لغيرهم إحملوا سيف واقتلوا من لا ينصاع إلي ..

هُنا يجب إعمال العقل .. وإلا فهو مُجرد بَقل..

أسأل الله عزوجل لك ولكل من يظن بأن السيف شرع الله بالهدايه وحسن الختام .


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2015)

للاخ المسلم السائل
الذى  يقول ان الحروب الصليبية مقابلة للاسلامية\
هل تتبرا انت من هذة الغزوات الاسلامية باسم الدين\
نحن نتبرا من هذة الحملات باسم الدين فهل انت كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د.محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2015)

> مش كلامى والله يا استاذ محمد دا حكم شرعى مجمع عليه


 
لا يوجد اجماع على هدم الكنائس التى تقع تحت سيطرة  جيوش الفتح بل ولا حتى مذهب واحد من الخمسة

بل أجمع العلماء كلهم من عهد عمر ابن الخطاب وحتى اليوم   على حكم (أهل الذمة)  وعلى حقوقهم

 اقرا الكتب عن حكم (أهل الذمة)  لكى تعرف شريعتنا أو على الاقل لكى تعرف حقوقك عندنا



> "أجمع العلماء على تحريم بناء المعابد الكُفريَّة، مثل: الكنائس في بلاد المسلمين، وأنه لا يجوز اجتماع قِبلتين في بلدٍ واحد من بلاد الإسلام، وألاَّ يكون فيها شيء من شعائر الكفار: لا كنائس ولا غيرها، وأجمعوا على وجوب هدْم الكنائس وغيرها من المعابد الكُفريَّة إذا أُحْدِثت في الإسلام، ولا تجوز معارضة وَلِي الأمر في هدْمها، بل تجب طاعته


 
يا أخونا

الفقرة تتكلم عن بناء كنائس  فى أرض الجزيرة العربية فقط 

وقد أنكر الأزهر هدم الكنائس التى قبل دخول المسلمين لأى منطقة فى العالم الاسلامى........لأن ديننا يجعلنا نعطى العهد لاهل الذمة ومن ضمنها اعطاء الامان لكنائسهم التى وجدناهم عليها  


الموقع نفسه يقول أيضا 



> لأن تلك المعابد سواءً كانت كنيسة أو غيرها تعتبر معابد كفرية، لأن العبادات التي تؤدى فيها على خلاف شريعة الإسلام الناسخة لجميع الشرائع قبلها والمبطلة لها، والله تعالى يقول عن الكفار وأعمالهم:  وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا  ؛ ولهذا أجمع العلماء على تحريم بناء المعابد الكفرية، مثل: الكنائس في بلاد المسلمين وأنه لا يجوز اجتماع قبلتين في بلد واحد من بلاد الإسلام، وأن لا يكون فيها شيء من شعائر الكفار لا كنائس ولا غيرها، وأجمعوا على وجوب هدم الكنائس وغيرها من المعابد الكفرية إذا أحدثت في أرض الإسلام، ولا تجوز معارضة ولي الأمر في هدمها، بل تجب طاعته، وأجمع العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى على أن بناء المعابد الكفرية، ومنها الكنائس في جزيرة العرب ، أشد إثما وأعظم جرمًا؛ للأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة بخصوص النهي عن اجتماع دينين في جزيرة العرب، منها قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا يجتمع دينان في جزيرة العرب  رواه الإمام مالك وغيره وأصله في (الصحيحين).


 
اما تشريع القتال فى الدين وحكم الجهاد فلا علاقة له بكنائسكم  

 وهل الجيوش تحارب جنودا ام تحارب رهبان وصوامع يا أخونا؟؟.  

نسأل الله  ان يحفظ مصرنا من كل فتنة 

اللهم امين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

> وهل الجيوش تحارب جنودا ام تحارب رهبان وصوامع يا أخونا؟؟



الجيوش تُحارب مُعتقد مُقدس عند أهله وهم مؤمنون به ومستريحون فيه.؟

وهل الإسلام يحارب جنوداً لإن الحرب هوايه أم لإنه سيحارب الجنود ليدخل المدن 
ويبدأ فى تخيير أهلها بين الجزيه أو القتل أو الإسلام.!!!!!

لماذا جنود الإسلام ستحارب ..ما هو هدف الحرب ..؟؟

هل لك د:محمد أن تُجيبنا عن سؤال ـ

لماذا لم يفكر محمد فى الجولان فى الأرض للتبشير برسالة السماء.؟

وما الحكمه فى نشر الرساله من خلال فتح الأمم وأسلمتها بالسيف .؟

هل كان من الصعب أن يحمل محمد وصحابته طعامهم ورسالتهم
 ويجوبون الصحاري والبلدان للتبشير برب الإنسان.؟

ما الضرر الذي سيعود علي محمد وعلي رب محمد إن لم تخضع الأمم لرسالته ولرسالة ربه.؟

الايستطيع الإله أن يفعل بهم ما يحلو له سواء فى الدنيا او الآخره لعدم خضوعهم للدعوه .؟

نتمني إجابه ..​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2015)

*يا دكتور محمد عيب كبير ان يعلم مسيحى مسلم احكام الفقه

عيب صدقنى

علشان افهمك 

الفقهاء ميزوا بين حكم وجود الكنائس فى ارض الصلح وارض العنوة

ارض الصلح بمعنى اهلها لم يقاوموا الغزو العربى هنا اى كنيسة لا تهدم ولكن ما خرب منها لا يعمر ولا يحدث اى كنيسة فيها 

يعنى الميزة الوحيدة لارض الصلح ان ما هو قائم بالفعل من الكنائس يبقى ولكن لا يبنى جديد

اما فى ارض العنوة اللى اهلها الوحشين " الكخة " قاوما الغزو وحاربوا المسلمين الغزاة " الحلوين " فعقابا ليهم اى كنيسة تتهد ومتبنيش كنايس تانية 

نقرا لابن القيم الجوزية

**ما حكم هذه الكنائس التي في البلاد التي مصرها المسلمون؟ قيل: هي على نوعين: 
أحدهما: أن تحدث الكنائس بعد تمصير المسلمين لمصر، فهذه تزال اتفاقاً. 
الثاني: أن تكون موجودة بفلاة من الأرض ثم يمصر المسلمون حولها المصر، فهذه لا تزال. 
وأما  القسم الثاني:  وهو الأرض التي أنشأها المشركون ومصروها، ثم فتحها  المسلمون عنوة وقهراً بالسيف، فهذه لا يجوز أن يحدث فيها شيء من البيع  والكنائس. وأما ما كان فيها من قبل الفتح فهل يجوز إبقاؤه أو يجب هدمه؟ فيه  قولان في مذهب  أحمد،  وهما وجهان لأصحاب  الشافعي  وغيره: 
أحدهما: يجب إزالته وتحرم تبقيته. 
والثاني: يجوز بناؤها - أي بناء أهل الكتاب لها لا المسلمون،

 
ابن تيمية

وقد اتفق المسلمون على أن ما بناه  المسلمون من المدائن؛ لم يكن لأهل الذمة أن يحدثوا فيها كنيسة، مثل ما فتحه  المسلمون صلحا وأبقوا لهم كنائسهم القديمة، بعد أن شرط عليهم فيها عمر بن  الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن لا يحدثوا كنيسة في أرض الصلح، فكيف في مدائن  المسلمين.

بل إذا كان لهم كنيسة بأرض العنوة - كالعراق ومصر ونحو ذلك - فبنى المسلمون  مدينة عليها، فإن لهم أخذ تلك الكنيسة، لئلا تترك في مدائن المسلمين كنيسة  بغير عهد.*




> وقد أنكر الأزهر هدم الكنائس التى قبل دخول المسلمين لأى  منطقة فى العالم الاسلامى........لأن ديننا يجعلنا نعطى العهد لاهل الذمة  ومن ضمنها اعطاء الامان لكنائسهم التى وجدناهم عليها


دا لو كانت ارض صلح لكن لو عنوة تتهد فوق دماخ اللى جابونا وبعد الاسلام حتى لو فى ارض صلح مينفعش تبنى حاجة



> اما تشريع القتال فى الدين وحكم الجهاد فلا علاقة له بكنائسكم


قول الله ؟؟؟ 



> وهل الجيوش تحارب جنودا ام تحارب رهبان وصوامع يا أخونا؟؟.


*والسؤال هما اصلا ايه اللى خرجهم من جزيرتهم لارضنا ؟؟؟

جايين يعملوا ايه ؟؟؟

بنفس المنطق ناخد جيش ونروح نفتح السعودية لنزيل نظام ديكتاتورى لنفسح الطريق امام الناس ليختاروا اى ايمان يريدون ان يؤمنوا بيه ولو لم يريدوا الايمان بالمسيح سنفرض عليكم جزية عقوبة الكفر وجزاء لكم على كفركم ولو حد وقف قصادنا هنحاربه ودا قمة السلام والعدل


ايه رائيك ؟

ولو السعودية ارض عنوة سنهدم الكعبة وكل المساجد لانه لا يجتمع فى ارض المسيح قبلتين 

عزيزى المسلم خد فقهك وابدل كل ما فيه وتخيل انه يحدث لك شخصيا وشوف هل ستقبل هذا العفن يطبق عليك ولا ستعتبره ارهاب وفاشية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2015)

> لماذا لم يفكر محمد فى الجولان فى الأرض للتبشير برسالة السماء.؟



*مينفعش لانه دين تافه فكريا ولاهوتيا معندوش مادة تقدر تكرز بيها السبيل الوحيد لفرضه هو الغزو

تخيل كدا واحد من المسلمين الاوائل واقف فى وسط اسكندرية عاصمة الثقافة فى العالم القديم يقول لقد جئنا لكم بدين عيسى الحقيقى بدل المحرف الذى تتبعونه وندعوكم للايمان برب عيسى الذى سبحانه لم يتخذ ولد ولا صاحبة وليس كما تدعون انه اتخذ ولدا 

صدقنى ساعتها المصريين هيخدوه ويعملوه اراجوز يبسط العيال بدل الفضى 

هيكرز بايه هو فى فكر اصلا يكرز بيه  *


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2015)

> جيوش الفتح


؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى اية جيوش فتح
هل احتلالك لدول لا تعنيك يطلق عليها هذا اللفظ  الغريب والساذج فكريا


----------

